# 1st month TTC after a miscarriage



## caz_hills

So I'm new to this part of BnB after losing our 2nd baby through miscarriage at 13 weeks in late September. :cry: We have a DS already who is 3.5.

We have now completed our first month's TTC after our loss and I'm in the TWW now.

Anyone else in this position?

I hope all the ladies in here are ok - having a miscarriage or loss is really tough and I have so much respect for you all moving on and dealing with what has happened. It's not easy but BnB has certainly helped me I know that for sure! :hug:

x


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry for your loss!

I'm in pretty much the same boat, except we are TTC #1. I just had another mc (chemical) earlier this month, had a reasonably normal cycle otherwise (ovulated a smidge early, actually), and am in the TWW.


----------



## Fleur828815

Hi caz_hills, I remember you from the miscarriage boards. Hope you're doing better emotionally. 

I had a D&C in late October and waited till December to try but didn't ovulate that month, this month I did get a positive OPK but AF just started so I'm on to my 3rd cycle TTC since the miscarriage.

Good luck, I hope you'll be getting your sticky BFP very soon!

Dill, good luck to you too.


----------



## AmandaW525

I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my baby at 14 weeks on New Years Eve. It was our first pregnancy. We won't be able to start trying until after I get my period. I can only imagine what the TWW's will feel like when we start trying again.


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks ladies. It's so daunting trying again as I fear I'll miscarry again but am keeping my fingers crossed. Hugs to you all x


----------



## Fleur828815

I'm also terrified (and actually half-convinced) I'll miscarry again next time, but I suppose right now the urge to have a baby outweighs the fear. I'm sure I'll be stressing the whole 40 weeks if I do get pregnant though. 

Good luck to all of you, hope we'll be holding our rainbow babies by the end of the year / beginning of 2016 :dust:


----------



## tankel

Hi ladies. Just had a miscarriage at 12 weeks...today in fact. I hope to start TTC as soon as I get the all clear. Gosh this is really hard.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies. I just popped onto this board as I'd like to start ttc again though my d&c (erpc) was only on thurs 22nd. 
The nurse told me to wait one cycle. I'm itching to get started. I hope I don't have to wait too long for af. Today I ordered online lots of opks (I have a long cycle with varying ovulation times so i need lots) and some pregnancy tests so I can make sure I get a bfn after this mmc.


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck girls, I'm due this week so hoping this firts cycle could be a lucky one for us. Hate all this TTC again but wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## tankel

I wish this show would get on the road. I keep telling my body that its burning daylight with all this bleeding. I wanted lots of children but I feel like I'm running out of time. Get your crap together body and let's make this happen!


----------



## Fleur828815

tankel, same here, each month with a BFN feels like a waste of time, another month lost. 

Spudtastic, hope AF will turn up quickly so you can start TTC again. Mine came 5 weeks after the ERPC.

caz_hills, keep us updated, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SweetV

I am also on my first month of TTC after a D&C in December. I forgot how hard it is to live life in two week cycles.... count down to O, count down to af repeat...
I'm very sorry for everybody's losses.


----------



## Dill

SweetV said:


> I forgot how hard it is to live life in two week cycles....

OMG, I have never heard it summed up so well. :thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

Fleur - thanks. I hope af shows up quickly too. I was irregular in my youth but after I stopped bc I get 35 day cycles.
I've already planned my march pregnancy. I know I'm setting myself up but at the moment it's what is getting me through this. I wish I just had my erpc when I found out at the 12 week scan rather than waiting 7 weeks to miscarry naturally.


----------



## neo13

Hi everyone,

I had a MMC in December found out just before my 12 week scan. I had a d&c on Dec 23rd and I'm still waiting for AF to show up so we can start TTC properly again. I'm sorry for everyone's losses it's a tough thing to go through but fx everyone will have their rainbow babies soon. Good luck to everyone in the tww I hope you get your BFPs xxxxx


----------



## Fleur828815

Dill, you're right, SweetV has summed it up perfectly! The week between AF and "trying", and the 2nd week of the 2WW are the worst for me. 

Spudtastic, I understand, 7 weeks is a very long wait... Looking forward to the next pregnancy is also what gets me through. My cycles used to be 27-31 days before the miscarriage. After that they've been 33 - 32 - 30 days, so almost back to normal already. Apparently some women are highly fertile after a loss, I hope you'll get your March BFP :hugs:

neo, sorry about your loss, good luck to you too.


----------



## tankel

I'm going with the mindset of being highly fertile. Ovaries, go on and rain down some eggs for my first cycle post miscarriage, I won't mind. FX for all of you who are able to start trying. :dust:


----------



## AmandaW525

I m still waiting for my first period after my miscarriage on New Years Eve. I have no idea if I even ovulated this cycle. Just today I was feeling a little bloat and acid in my tummy. The last time I felt this way was when I didn't know I was pregnant. I actually thought I had an ulcer but it turned out to be a baby. So now this symptom has me on edge. I'm pretty sure I am not pregnant as we haven't been trying and I would assume it would be too early for symptoms anyway. Alas it's all I can think about today.


----------



## Love4you

Hi ladies. I'd love to join in the wait.
I had a MMC on 12/30. Finally passed everything on 1/2. Bled for 2 weeks then at 3 weeks post I got a negative hpt.
So I'm now 4 weeks post loss and I think I'm Oing today based on ewcm and cervix. 
I'd love to chart but my work schedule is all over the place. 
Hubby and I got busy last night and we're going again tonight.
It's all just so frustrating because I feel like I don't know my body anymore. I used to have 30 day cycles and knew exactly when O time was. Now I'm guessing at everything,
It was devastating to lose the baby and it just seems cruel that we have to wait and guess and hope all over again.
I'll be praying for all of our rainbows!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies! Good luck to you all ttc this cycle! I hope theres some bfp's in here soon!

I'm hoping, in the very least, to ntnp this cycle. I'm in the middle of AF right now so will likely ovulate in approx 2 weeks. It might take some convincing for my DH to not prevent this month. 

neo - my d&c was also on Dec 23. I started AF on Tuesday this week (two days ago). I'm so sorry for your loss and hope AF arrives soon so you can start ttc.


----------



## tankel

UGH, I went in for another round of contractions and passing tissue. I thought I was done but I guess not. This is a marathon and no one will even help me. 

love4you and kozmikkitten -- Hope you get your :bfp: real soon!


----------



## Dill

I'm so sorry you're going through this, tankel! :(


----------



## AmandaW525

Love4you said:


> Hi ladies. I'd love to join in the wait.
> I had a MMC on 12/30. Finally passed everything on 1/2. Bled for 2 weeks then at 3 weeks post I got a negative hpt.
> So I'm now 4 weeks post loss and I think I'm Oing today based on ewcm and cervix.
> I'd love to chart but my work schedule is all over the place.
> Hubby and I got busy last night and we're going again tonight.
> It's all just so frustrating because I feel like I don't know my body anymore. I used to have 30 day cycles and knew exactly when O time was. Now I'm guessing at everything,
> It was devastating to lose the baby and it just seems cruel that we have to wait and guess and hope all over again.
> I'll be praying for all of our rainbows!

Sounds like we are on a similar schedule. I MC on 12/31 but not sure when or if I ovulated. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey ladies. Good luck and baby dust to all of you trying this month. 

I had a miscarriage on jan 22 and we plan to try again after two cycles as the doctor suggested. Do you ladies track BBT? If so, when did you start back up after Miscarrying?


----------



## Dill

I don't track bbt. I've stuck with opks. They seem to do the trick!


----------



## Leeswifey

Sending you lots of love and baby dust your way. I suffered a chemical pregnancy early this month and I haven't detect a positive surge yet. I'm about to lose hope.


----------



## Spudtastic

I don't track temperature either but I don't think I could anyway as my dd wakes me up at all hours. 
I've used opks one cycle and that resulted in a bfp.


----------



## Love4you

tankel said:


> UGH, I went in for another round of contractions and passing tissue. I thought I was done but I guess not. This is a marathon and no one will even help me.
> 
> love4you and kozmikkitten -- Hope you get your :bfp: real soon!

I'm so sorry Tankel. It truly is the hardest thing ever. I had to have misoprostol twice and still had to have my OB manually remove placenta from my cervix. Awful. And impossible to move on when you have constant pain and bleeding. I'll be thinking of you.

As for me, I hope I'm in the TWW. I'm not entirely sure. I had lots of positive signs and hubby and I got in a few sessions ;) 
But I am not certain as I feel like my body is still all over the place. So frustrating.
It's been 5 weeks and I'm just ready for something to happen. I'll even be happy if AF shows up so I know that things are going back to normal. 
It's hard and sucky.
I hope you ladies are doing well and that we see some BFPs very soon!


----------



## tankel

Finally stopped bleeding. I might "try" this month without having my 1st period. Gotta do some research. I did an opk and it was negative.


----------



## wearsunlight

Hi ladies! I'm brand new to posting and to this forum, so hello to all of you!

It's my first month TTC after a miscarriage at the end of October (it was my first pregnancy). My doctor told me to wait 3 cycles before trying, so it's been a long winter of waiting so far. This was our first month trying.

I've taken a couple of pregnancy tests that were all BFN, but I think I tried too early. I'm actually doubtful that I'm pregnant, but so so hopeful. Every month since October has felt like wasted time. I got pregnant our first month trying the last time around, so I guess I'm just expecting it to be that easy again.

I know that it won't.

Anyone else have constant, obsessive thoughts about the baby you lost and the baby you hope to have? Sometimes, when I have down time, it's all I can think about. It's starting to drive me nuts!


----------



## wearsunlight

Gosh, you are so right! The waiting is just the worst. And thinking about the next marker to come is exhausting: "AF is here, TTC window, waiting for BFP, waiting for AF" REPEAT. What hurts the most is that I feel like I just went through all of that, but I didn't get my baby at the end, which makes it just feel like some sort of torture with no reward. Thanks for your post!


----------



## Dill

wearsunlight said:


> Gosh, you are so right! The waiting is just the worst. And thinking about the next marker to come is exhausting: "AF is here, TTC window, waiting for BFP, waiting for AF" REPEAT. What hurts the most is that I feel like I just went through all of that, but I didn't get my baby at the end, which makes it just feel like some sort of torture with no reward. Thanks for your post!

^ This, so much!


----------



## tankel

UGH! Totally agree wearsunlight.


----------



## Fleur828815

wearsunlight said:


> Hi ladies! I'm brand new to posting and to this forum, so hello to all of you!
> 
> It's my first month TTC after a miscarriage at the end of October (it was my first pregnancy). My doctor told me to wait 3 cycles before trying, so it's been a long winter of waiting so far. This was our first month trying.
> 
> I've taken a couple of pregnancy tests that were all BFN, but I think I tried too early. I'm actually doubtful that I'm pregnant, but so so hopeful. Every month since October has felt like wasted time. I got pregnant our first month trying the last time around, so I guess I'm just expecting it to be that easy again.
> 
> I know that it won't.
> 
> Anyone else have constant, obsessive thoughts about the baby you lost and the baby you hope to have? Sometimes, when I have down time, it's all I can think about. It's starting to drive me nuts!

My story is very similar to yours. I fell pregnant very quickly the first time and lost the baby in October. This is my 3rd month trying but I didn't ovulate the first cycle. I get you on the obsessive thoughts, it is all I think about and it is not getting easier as time goes by. I've actually become so convinced it won't work that I don't even want to try anymore because I don't want to get my hopes up like the last 2 months only to get a BFN. Some people claim that you're more fertile after a miscarriage, so I hope you will get your sticky BFP very soon :hugs:


----------



## Fleur828815

Good luck to all of the ladies trying this month or in the TWW :dust: Hope you're all doing as well as possible.


----------



## Dill

I totally understand the obsessive thoughts. I keep wondering what I could have done differently, what genders they might have been, etc. I get upset because I have a coworker who was bragging about how quickly she lost her pregnancy weight because she was breastfeeding, and how I struggled to lose mine because I never got to breastfeed.

I envy women who have no problems with pregnancy. So many people just don't understand how hard it can be for so many of us!


----------



## wearsunlight

Dill said:


> I envy women who have no problems with pregnancy. So many people just don't understand how hard it can be for so many of us!

Seeing other pregnant women has been one of the hardest things. For my husband, it's been seeing small children that upsets him. I have a colleague who is due two days after I would have been--it's the hardest to see her and be happy for her, when all I feel is insanely jealous. :nope:

My mom doesn't seem to get it either. She questioned whether it was because I was on birth control for a few years before TTC and pointed out that _she_ never had a miscarriage. It just makes me feel like it's my fault, when I know that it was out of my control. I'm just so jealous of people who get pregnant and stay pregnant and never even worry or consider that they could miscarry. If I ever get a BFP, it's going to be all I think about. :cry:


----------



## Dill

I have a coworker who has been very supportive of me through my MCs since I've been working here (one of very, very few people IRL who even know I've gotten pregnant at all since marrying my current husband), but she does not understand AT ALL what it is to TTC, or to worry when you get your BFP and stress over whether you'll keep it or not. Hers just happened, right when she wanted them to, with zero complications whatsoever. She's never MC'd.

If it wasn't for these boards, and a sister who lost SEVEN before she had her three girls, I would feel totally alone and wonder what was wrong with me when so many other women just don't have any issues whatsoever. All of my friends and coworkers who have wanted to get pregnant have, without issue, and it's isolating. :(


----------



## .hopeful.one.

If it weren't for these boards I would be in a very awful state, I'm sure. I agree with you Dill, I have felt isolated lately. I know only a few people who have been through miscarriage and I'm not particularly close with any of them. This is the only place where I feel like I'm surrounded by people who understand. I think the hardest part is that people don't know how to talk to me so I feel like they are avoiding me. It's really awkward and It's frustrating because I really need the distraction. I've been spending a lot of time with my mom to avoid being alone and she really doesn't get it.


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry you're feeling so alone, hopeful! :( It's a difficult thing to go through. Have you tried doing anything else to distract yourself around other people? Pick up a new hobby, take a class, etc.? Maybe even something like a book or wine club would help. Or maybe talk to your doctor's office and ask if they know of any support groups.

These forums definitely save my sanity, but sometimes you just need a hug and an "I understand."


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Dill said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling so alone, hopeful! :( It's a difficult thing to go through. Have you tried doing anything else to distract yourself around other people? Pick up a new hobby, take a class, etc.? Maybe even something like a book or wine club would help. Or maybe talk to your doctor's office and ask if they know of any support groups.
> 
> These forums definitely save my sanity, but sometimes you just need a hug and an "I understand."

I do quilt but I'm in a small apartment now so my machine is at my moms. I told her I'll be getting it next time I'm over so I will have something to keep me busy for a while. You can't have too many quilts, right?


----------



## Dill

Well, there you go -- find a quilting circle to join! I know there's a local quilting club here. That would get you out of the house, making new friends, and well distracted. :)


----------



## wearsunlight

Well, I officially got my BFN in the form of AF yesterday afternoon. That means we're officially out our first month TTC after my D&C in October. I must have had a really weird hormonal month: I've been all over the place emotionally, had all sorts of bizarre PMS (or what I thought could have been pregnancy) symptoms, and then my period came 3 days early. Normally, you can set your watch to my cycle. I'm wondering if that means maybe I didn't ovulate this month. I haven't been tracking my ovulation cycles, but maybe now I will.

Hoping and hoping and hoping that one of you will have your BFP this month! It would make me so happy.


----------



## Fleur828815

hopeful, sorry no one seems to understand what you're going through. I'm also so glad this board exists because there's no one in real life I can talk to about all this. DH says I'm obsessed (although I had a cry fest this morning and told him how alone I feel, and he's promised to be more supportive), and my friends would listen and be compassionate but I don't want to bother them. By the way, I would love to have a quilt, I've always wanted one! I suppose it takes hours and hours to make one?

wearsunlight, my cycles have gone haywire since the miscarriage. It used to be so easy for me to predict ovulation just by keeping a watch for CM/EWCM, now I don't get any. I started using OPKs a couple of months ago. The first month I never got a positive so it was probably an anovulatory cycle. Apparently it is quite common to have 1 or 2 anovulatory cycles every year but you wouldn't know unless you were using something to confirm ovulation. After a miscarriage it can also take a while for things to get back to normal. Good luck with TTC, hope that you'll be successful very soon!


----------



## Dill

Cycles can definitely change after a MC. I always had long cycles. They shortened up after my big MC/D&C last year, and seem to have further shortened after last month's MC. It means AF hits sooner, but also means less waiting, I suppose. Gotta look for the silver lining!

Fleur, my hubby also thinks I've gone a bit baby-crazy. I think it must be hard for him, too, to see me obsess and test and get constantly disappointed. Men just deal with the stress differently. I thought he wasn't bothered at all by our losses and subsequent difficulties, but after we had a long talk, I learned that he was. I think it's that difference in coping mechanisms that can cause strain in marriages after losses. It's important to not get too wrapped up in your own sadness and mourning and forget that your hubby is also dealing with a loss and the stress of conceiving again. I know I got so fixated on wanting his support that I forgot to support him in turn.


----------



## wearsunlight

Dill said:


> Fleur, my hubby also thinks I've gone a bit baby-crazy. I think it must be hard for him, too, to see me obsess and test and get constantly disappointed. Men just deal with the stress differently. I thought he wasn't bothered at all by our losses and subsequent difficulties, but after we had a long talk, I learned that he was. I think it's that difference in coping mechanisms that can cause strain in marriages after losses. It's important to not get too wrapped up in your own sadness and mourning and forget that your hubby is also dealing with a loss and the stress of conceiving again. I know I got so fixated on wanting his support that I forgot to support him in turn.

Dill, thank you for this: it's so spot on. When we first found out I was miscarrying and then through the D&C and everything I would just cry and cry and cry. My husband was stone cold. It was only just last week that I found out he was crying and mourning privately, because he didn't want to burden me with his sadness, too. (Ha, that actually made me cry--I felt so selfish!) Thank you for reminding me not to bury myself in my sadness at the BFN this month, too. Our husbands mourn differently, especially given the fact that they have very different physical relationships to pregnancy and miscarriage.

Fleur: Thank you for the very helpful insights about ovulating. I guess I was just assuming that I'd waited the requisite 3 months after the D&C and things should be in tip top shape. I should be gentler on my body and forgiving. It went through something very intense and carried me through it. I'll look into the opks that you suggested.


----------



## Dill

It can take up to 6 months for your body to bounce back from a D&C or MC. Some women are fine right away, others take more time to heal. Your body will let you know when it is ready! So hang in there -- it's gonna be okay. :)

I also use OPKs and they've worked great. I get the 50-packs of Babi brand dip strips off Amazon for about $13.


----------



## Spudtastic

Dill said:


> Fleur, my hubby also thinks I've gone a bit baby-crazy. I think it must be hard for him, too, to see me obsess and test and get constantly disappointed. Men just deal with the stress differently. I thought he wasn't bothered at all by our losses and subsequent difficulties, but after we had a long talk, I learned that he was. I think it's that difference in coping mechanisms that can cause strain in marriages after losses. It's important to not get too wrapped up in your own sadness and mourning and forget that your hubby is also dealing with a loss and the stress of conceiving again. I know I got so fixated on wanting his support that I forgot to support him in turn.

this is spot on for me too. Last night I told dh I was depressed and he seemed surprised when I said I was sad about the babies we lost. A friend of ours is going through a divorce and he sent an email explaining he wasn't coping and is going away for a couple of months to clear his head. Dh said 'oh you would never have known as he hides it well and puts on a brave face" I felt like shouting thats me thats me but I didn't. 

This forum has also kept me sane too. I've been able to pout my heart out and someone understands exactly. They give the response you need rather than 'oh well chin up. It happens all the time' Which doesn't make me feel better anyway.

I would also love a quilt. I can imagine that it would be such a soothing thing to do. I keep meaning to take up my old hobby but once I get dd to bed I'm tired.


----------



## SWlady

wearsunlight said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> Fleur, my hubby also thinks I've gone a bit baby-crazy. I think it must be hard for him, too, to see me obsess and test and get constantly disappointed. Men just deal with the stress differently. I thought he wasn't bothered at all by our losses and subsequent difficulties, but after we had a long talk, I learned that he was. I think it's that difference in coping mechanisms that can cause strain in marriages after losses. It's important to not get too wrapped up in your own sadness and mourning and forget that your hubby is also dealing with a loss and the stress of conceiving again. I know I got so fixated on wanting his support that I forgot to support him in turn.
> 
> That happened to me too! I was really upset one day and taking it out on my hubby, and he told me he had cried at work the day I had my D&C (it was in the afternoon and he worked just in the morning). It was nice to know that he was mourning too, but now that months have passed, I think he doesn't quite understand why it's still impacting me this much.Click to expand...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Quilting is definitely time consuming. It usually takes me about a week to finish one if I stay really motivated. 

I recently talked to my hubby about everything too. It's hard to remember that miscarriage hurts them too. We just have a much harder time physically and that serves as a painful reminder. My husband told me that he doesn't know if he even wants to try again because he's afraid it'll happen again! I hope that changes because I want a child so bad and I'm willing to do whatever it takes to be a mom. I might need to have him read some of the stories about successful pregnancies after miscarriage.


----------



## Dill

MCs are SO common! Most women just don't talk about them. It's sort of a taboo subject. You'll actually be more fertile for the first 3 ovulatory cycles after your MC, so let him know that when you have your talk. I totally understand why he might be hesitant, especially since it is so emotionally and physically difficult to deal with, but don't give up hope after one setback! Your rainbow will happen. :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Dill said:


> MCs are SO common! Most women just don't talk about them. It's sort of a taboo subject. You'll actually be more fertile for the first 3 ovulatory cycles after your MC, so let him know that when you have your talk. I totally understand why he might be hesitant, especially since it is so emotionally and physically difficult to deal with, but don't give up hope after one setback! Your rainbow will happen. :)

I will definitely tell him. Thank you! Hopefully we will all be holding our rainbow babes soon!


----------



## Love4you

So I just started spotting red and cramping. And I am WAY cranky so I think my first AF is on it's way. I'm a little sad but I'll be happy to hopefully get things going again. Pretty sure I didn't O at all following my loss which was disappointing but prob for the best. 
I plan on jumping on the hubby as soon as the witch leaves.
How is everybody else? Any news?


----------



## Love4you

.hopeful.one. said:


> Quilting is definitely time consuming. It usually takes me about a week to finish one if I stay really motivated.
> 
> I recently talked to my hubby about everything too. It's hard to remember that miscarriage hurts them too. We just have a much harder time physically and that serves as a painful reminder. My husband told me that he doesn't know if he even wants to try again because he's afraid it'll happen again! I hope that changes because I want a child so bad and I'm willing to do whatever it takes to be a mom. I might need to have him read some of the stories about successful pregnancies after miscarriage.

Aw, my hubby too. He saw how devastated I was after our loss and doesn't want to see me suffer like that again. I'm sure it's hard for them watching us in such pain.
But I feel like if I don't try again than I'll always be thinking about our loss and constantly mourning. I need a rainbow. I'm petrified to try again esp since I'm 38. But I'm not ready to give up either.


----------



## tankel

So first time DTD after MC and I started bawling. I thought that I had dealt with everything emotionally but I guess I hadn't. I never expected to start crying like that.


----------



## KozmikKitten

tankel - that happened to me too. The first time after mc and also the first time after the subsequent AF. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Fleur828815

Thank you ladies! Your DHs sound very supportive. Its true that they didnt go through the miscarriage physically so they cant know exactly what we had to endure. 

DH is thoughtful and caring (most of the time!) but hes not really into feelings. He was very shocked and upset on the day we learnt the embryo had stopped growing, more than me because Id been expecting it, but he got over it really quickly. Hes like that in general, not just over the miscarriage. Contrary to me, hes very optimistic and upbeat so hed rather look forward to the future. Im glad Ive told him how Im feeling though, because he thought Id gotten over it too (although its been only 4 months). 

hopeful, I understand how scared your DH feels, but tell him that its very rare for miscarriages to happen more than once to the same person (I keep having to remind myself of that).

Love4you, my doctor told me its common not to ovulate after a miscarriage. Has AF turned up?

tankel, the first time DTD after a miscarriage can bring many emotions to the surface :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dill

Fleur, my hubby is the same way -- very optimistic, and would rather look with hope to the future than dwell on the past, or worst-case scenarios. I'm more of a "hope for the best, but prepare for the worst" sort, and I know it sometimes drives him crazy.

Love4you, it can take several months for your cycle to resume normally, depending on how far along you were, and how long it takes for your hCG levels to drop back down to 0-ish. After my August MC/September D&C, I didn't have AF until November, and I'm 95% sure it was an anovulatory cycle (it was just a couple of days of spotting). I didn't ovulate again until December. So hang in there! :)


----------



## cl59

Hi ladies

Firstly I'm so sorry for all your losses. It is so tough going through this and then being back in the ttc mindset.

I'd love to join you - I'm in my first cycle after a natural mc (first pregnancy) at 5w6d on January 23rd. Stopped bleeding after one week and if I count the start of the mc as cd1 then I'm on cd19 now. I usually ov on cd17-19 with ewcm on days 13-15. Last couple of days I have had ewcm - not sure if this means ov is near but yesterday and the day before we bd. Not trying 'properly' this month as still drained from the mc and can't deal with the stress of opks and timing bd, but would be thrilled if it happened! If not then will be back in the game 100% after af.


----------



## Dill

Never hurts to BD on days with EWCM! Good luck! :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Cl59 - good luck  I'm on cd20 if I count cd1 as the day of my erpc. I'm feeling the same way about the trying/not trying this cycle. I usually o around cd18to21 but no sign of it yet. Good luck.

Tankel - have yoy had a bfn yet? I need to buy some more hpts . May do that on Thursday.


----------



## Spudtastic

Cl59 - good luck  I'm on cd20 if I count cd1 as the day of my erpc. I'm feeling the same way about the trying/not trying this cycle. I usually o around cd18to21 but no sign of it yet. Good luck.

Tankel - have yoy had a bfn yet? I need to buy some more hpts . May do that on Thursday.


----------



## tankel

no bfn yet. I tested on Sunday. Sunday's line was pretty dark still after it dried. I am going to test again tomorrow which is 2 weeks from the last of the tissue passing. I feel like its been ages since the MC; and today I feel like I never was pregnant at all. 

I have been tracking my ovulation with the maybe mom microscope but nothing resembling O yet. My CM is still really thick too. I guess its a good thing since the closest the DH and I had to a proper BD ended up so poorly.


----------



## tankel

I feel like Eeyore at this party. :haha: Normally I'm not such a downer.


How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Love4you

Def got my AF. Came on full force Sunday. Slightly sad that it's here but glad that we can really try for our rainbow this month. 
The family and I are currently all sick with some sort of head cold/plague so I guess AF had good timing. Should be healthy by O time, pretty sure I didn't O after my loss. 
I'm so impatient. I've been waiting 6 weeks for my period to come back and now I have the wait to O then the wait for the hopeful BFP. 
And it's winter and we have 3 feet of snow and ice outside and I have no distractions. Beach days would help. 
Anybody else?


----------



## tankel

I'm in Florida, everyday is a beach day here!:happydance: Well at least you won't have any distractions from BDing! It's exciting that AF finally came especially since you think you didn't O before. Now you can really snuggle in and get your Baby Dancing Shoes on. Or rather off!:haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm in AZ and it's supposed to be 83 today! 
As of yesterday I have officially stopped bleeding! I have a dr appt this morning to check my hcg. Hopefully it's super low (I doubt it's <5 yet, tests still +) and then all there is to do it to wait for AF so we can get to trying.


----------



## tankel

.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm in AZ and it's supposed to be 83 today!
> As of yesterday I have officially stopped bleeding! I have a dr appt this morning to check my hcg. Hopefully it's super low (I doubt it's <5 yet, tests still +) and then all there is to do it to wait for AF so we can get to trying.

How many days pass your MC are you?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Wow - so jealous of your weather! :)
I'm in MN and its 27 degrees and snowing here!


----------



## Dill

It was -33F this morning when I woke up. I am so ready for spring!


----------



## Fleur828815

Dill, I wouldn&#8217;t say I&#8217;m pessimistic as such but I&#8217;m definitely of the « hope for the best and expect the worst&#8221; mindset. It&#8217;s good to have our DHs to balance us out.

cl59, your cycles can change after a miscarriage so you could be ovulating later than usual.

tankel, I was still getting a faint BFP 3 weeks after my ERPC, that was hard to see. I can relate to what you say about feeling you were never pregnant at all. It seems like a dream now. My doctor said some women don&#8217;t ovulate straight after a miscarriage, it can take a while for things to get back to normal. Hope you&#8217;ll be lucky and get a BFP again quickly.

Love4you, good luck for this cycle.

.hopeful.one., yay for the bleeding stopping! Let us know how your appointment goes. 

It&#8217;s in the upper 80&#8217;s where I am, good luck to those of you having to brave the cold!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

tankel said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> I'm in AZ and it's supposed to be 83 today!
> As of yesterday I have officially stopped bleeding! I have a dr appt this morning to check my hcg. Hopefully it's super low (I doubt it's <5 yet, tests still +) and then all there is to do it to wait for AF so we can get to trying.
> 
> How many days pass your MC are you?Click to expand...

My misscarriage was 20 days ago. I like you feel like it's taking forever. It seems so strange to be looking for a bfn.


----------



## tankel

Yep I'm right behind you. I did stop (really stop this time) bleeding on Friday. I checked my CM in the afternoon and it seems to be getting a little watery. I hoping this means ovulation is coming soon. How did you appointment go? are your levels <5?


----------



## Bee Bee

This is also my first month back TTC after an ectopic in December. I've also had one or two chemicals before that. Just had a HSG test done and doc gave the thumbs up for TTC this month. He also gave me a HCG trigger after ovulating since I had more than one follie ready so I have 2-3 eggs to work with this month. So, I'm feeling really good about it! I am currently 4DPO


----------



## .hopeful.one.

They took my blood today and I should get a call in about two days. Fingers crossed this is the last time for bloodwork. 

Bee Bee I remember you from the other group. I'm sorry for your losses. Hopefully this will be the cycle for you. :)


----------



## Love4you

I'm so jealous of you ladies and your warm weather. I hate New England in the winter! 
I'm trying to focus on something besides pregnancy so I've booked us a family vacation to Disney world in April. Should be fun with a toddler (not)
But it's something to look forward to besides baby making. Anybody else have ways to keep their minds busy?
I've also added in coq-10 and a b complex to my vitamin regimen. Heard the b complex helps with luteal phase defects and the coq-10 improves egg quality. Since I'm still nursing my youngest my luteal phase is all over the place and at 38, my eggs are getting older. Worth a shot?
Do you all have estimated O dates? I'm thinking around 22nd or so. I hope. I'd like a November baby, it is my birth month &#128522;


----------



## Love4you

Sorry about your loss Bee. Hope this is your month!
Good luck on the blood work hopeful! I hated going to my OB office after my loss. Cruel to stare at those pregnant mamas after losing yours.

Fleur, I share your mentality. I'm still hopeful but I'm very realistic. But I'm still optimistic enough to believe we all have rainbows waiting for us.


----------



## TTC 84

Hi ladies, sorry for all your losses and baby dust to you all still trying for bfps :) I had my d&c for MMC on the 9th of January and af has had just arrived today on 11th February :) so excited to ttc this month .


----------



## Dill

Wow, great recovery time, TTC! Fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

TTC 84 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for all your losses and baby dust to you all still trying for bfps :) I had my d&c for MMC on the 9th of January and af has had just arrived today on 11th February :) so excited to ttc this month .

I was the same! Very quick recovery. I had the D&C on Dec 15 and had AF on Jan 23rd. Although, since mine was ectopic I suppose it made sense that there wouldnt of been a lot of recovery


----------



## TTC 84

I'm really glad I've bounced back quickly :) fingers x for us all


----------



## cl59

Thanks for the good luck messages! 

Fleur and Dill - I didn't realise that my cycle might change after a mc, good to know so I won't be driving myself mad about ov this month. Will just go with the flow (try at least!) and get back on the opk bus next month unless I get lucky! For now I will just take advantage of the ewcm and bd!

Spudtastic - we are in a similar place cd wise so keep me posted!

Tankel - sorry you are having such a hard time but it's great news that the bleeding has stopped and watery cm definitely sounds like you're going in the right direction! Good luck!

Love4you - hope you're feeling better from your cold, obviously sad that af came but now you can focus on feeling well for the next cycle. I'm also taking a b complex - was taking pregnacare conception before but decided to switch to b complex (contains folic acid) and vit d instead. If I get a bfp I would take a prenatal - the only thing I'm not sure about is dropping the b complex. I read on some boards that if youve been taking it when ttc you should stop it suddenly after bfp for the first 3 months as it might trigger mc. Any thoughts?

Bee and TTC - all sounds good fx crossed for you!


----------



## Fleur828815

Love4you, I&#8217;m definitely optimistic enough to keep trying although I&#8217;m terrified of what could be in store next time. I took COQ-10 for a while but then read reviews saying it hasn&#8217;t been tested so I got scared and stopped. 

cl59, a miscarriage can really wreak havoc on your body and cycles. Some women&#8217;s cycles become longer, others&#8217; shorter&#8230; Some don&#8217;t ovulate straight away. I miscarried in October and didn&#8217;t ovulate in December (wasn&#8217;t trying in November so didn&#8217;t do OPKs). However some women are lucky and go back to normal in the next cycle, or even fall pregnant right after the miscarriage. Hope you won&#8217;t have long to wait.

Good luck to you TTC84 and Bee Bee!


----------



## tankel

I have some ferning but a negative opk. :thumbup: However I got a negative hpt this morning which makes me was to sing.:dance: Is that weird? :wacko: It means no D&C and no ultrasound! :wohoo:

But, to make sure I don't get too happy, my body decided to throw in some random bleeding. :growlmad: Light spotting when I wipe again. I don't think it is AF because I only stopped bleeding on Friday. Did any one else start AF so fast? I am 2 weeks exactly since I passed the last of the tissue and 17 days since the MC started in full force (not counting the week of spotting before hand).

I used to have long (around 35 days) cycles and I hope my cycle doesn't change too much since the MC. But I'll take anything as long as my body starts to act normal. I feel like its not even mine anymore: spotting, bleeding, and unpredictable...I don't like it.:nope:


----------



## Dill

Some spotting in the weeks following a MC is normal, even after your hcg levels are back down. I wouldn't worry about it too much!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi tankel - I had the same too with the spotting. I also have 35 day cycles normally and figured there was no way it could be af after two weeks even though that would have been awesome. I haven't poas since last week. Must do one soon. Glad you got your bfn. I did do a few days opks but were a stark negative so I've given up.


----------



## Serenjay

Just want to spread some :dust: to all

I have had 7 Chemical's in 16 months and my last one was December 27th 2014.. it lingered for around 10 days and I needed antibiotics. 

Myself and OH said we wouldn't try anymore and I only had nookie once in January... I thought I was a few days away from Ov... How wrong was I?? lol ..well im now almost 7 weeks.. we have seen Baba and a HB at 6+2 so there is hope out there!!!

I feel for you all that have Mc.... but I just wanted to say if you really want a baby then try try and try one day hopefully your miracle will appear like this little one..

xx


----------



## tankel

I need to rant.

I called an OBGYN since I don't have a regular dr. I told them I had a MC 2 weeks ago and that I wanted an ultrasound to check to make sure everything was ok. They made an appointment for a week later. I go, wait an hour, and then they tell me that "They only give ultrasounds if you're pregnant".

I hate the medical system here!


----------



## Dill

WOW, Serenjay, that's awesome! Congratulations. :D

And Tankel, totally ridiculous. I would be furious! Why didn't they tell you that sooner? Find a different doc!


----------



## cl59

Congrats Serenjay! That's brilliant!

Tankel I can't imagine how upsetting that must have been, how can doctors be so insensitive sometimes? It's the last thing you need right now. How is the spotting?


----------



## Fleur828815

Thanks for the encouragement Serenjay! Congrats and all the best for your pregnancy.

Tankel, I can't believe they did that, how insensitive! After you'd told them about the miscarriage on the phone too?? So what did they suggest you do?


----------



## tankel

Thanks everyone. 

It really upset me what that lady said at the dr office. I should have told her that she needs to work on her sensitivity. I told her that on the phone I made an appointment specifically because I had a miscarriage and I wanted an ultrasound. I was even given a price. I can't believe that the front receptionist was so cold and acted like I was crazy for even going there. They have an ultrasound machine there I don't know why they will only use it on a patient who is pregnant. The receptionist then told me that she could get the dr to write me a prescription for an ultrasound somewhere else. I would cost $150 just to see the dr for the prescription not counting the extra $ for the actual ultrasound. Since I am feeling good I decided to forego a check up. My spotting comes off an on but I am told that is normal so I am not too worried. 
:hugs: you ladies are the best. I know exactly where to come for support!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That just seems crazy to me Tankel, I'm sorry you doctor isn't working with you on this. I would definitely be shopping around for another doctor at this point. Even if you don't get an ultrasound I would still want an office that handles things differently.


----------



## Dill

I think I would call the clinic and ask for a callback from the doctor specifically, and explain what happened and get some clarification. Maybe Ms. Crazypants up there at the front desk during your appointment was new and had no idea what she was talking about. And, at the very least, it'll alert the doc to the personnel problem he/she apparently has!


----------



## Bee Bee

Tankle, Im sorry to hear that :/ Are you seeing an OB or a RE? My RE will perform Ultrasounds whenever I need. I think OBs are a bit different that way.


----------



## cl59

I'm feeling so sad. Just had a big fight with my hubby because I found out he had a cigarette behind my back last week even though he agreed to quit in January. I said I felt deceived and he said I made it impossible for him to be honest with me because a 'dictator' and I forced him to quit. He said he will smoke one every now and again and doesn't feel that will have a negative impact on ttc. I said that feels unsupportive because it didn't feel like we are in this together or that he is as committed to ttc - he said that was manipulative and ridiculous. 

I think I'm just wanting to do everything I can to ttc as quickly as possible after the mc because I feel so sad about the loss and all the dreams I thought had come true just felt like they slipped away. I get he feels bossed around and that he thinks I'm being way too militant about ttc, maybe I am. I just feel so empty inside sometimes.


----------



## cl59

After I posted last night we had a great talk and he apologised. He didn't realise how sad I was feeling and I think that it was a good thing that it all came out in the open. But I am going to try to be a bit more relaxed about ttc - it's just so hard!


----------



## tankel

cl59 I'm glad everything worked out for you and your dh. Communication is key in everything and TTC is no different.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's good that you two were able to talk it out cl59. It's hard when you're not on the same page, hopefully it'll be better now that you both know where the other stands. 

As for me: I'm still waiting to hear back on my blood! They're closed today but I'll be calling tomorrow. I've been feeling more normal so that's a good sign. My doctor told me to wait to try again until after two normal cycles but I really want to get back at it after one. I haven't read any reason to wait two and I really want to be pregnant again ASAP. What do you guys think about going against drs wishes? I might not even get pregnant the first month of trying anyway... But if I do and something happens again I might feel like it was my fault for not waiting...


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! I think I got my :bfp: this morning! Went ahead and left a message with my RE to see if I should get a blood done yet since it's faint. Wish me luck!!
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 6









test4.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tankel

I'm going against dr advise too by ttc before af even showed up. I couldn't find anything that said it was more risky. I just think that if my body is not ready, the egg wont implant and I won't know the difference when af comes to town.

ps congragts again bee bee


----------



## .hopeful.one.

At least I know I'm not the only one. I have done a lot of research and I just don't understand why she said it's best to wait two cycles. The wait has been killing me already! 

BeeBee: Yay! Congratulations :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Bee bee - congratulations that's fantastic  

Tankel - I'm sorry to hear what you have been through with the doctors and getting the ultrasound done. They don't offer any here after mc either. I thought I would want one too but I was told that the surgeon who did my erpc takes in a machine and does an ultrasound to check she got everything out. will you be looking for a different doctors?

Cl59 - I could have written your post. My dh drinks and smokes every day. If only my dh had one now and again. I think men don't see how drinking and smoking does affect sperm quality. I actually asked my ob/gyn so I could give dh some facts. 

Cd27 here after Erpc. My opks are so white I need my sunglasses to look at them. 

Hopeful - two doctors and a respected ob/gyn said I don't need to wait to ttc  so if I ovulate I think I may just get some bd in with dh lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

Except dh is away until Sunday now but I don't think I'll o.


----------



## Spudtastic

Bee Bee said:


> This is also my first month back TTC after an ectopic in December. I've also had one or two chemicals before that. Just had a HSG test done and doc gave the thumbs up for TTC this month. He also gave me a HCG trigger after ovulating since I had more than one follie ready so I have 2-3 eggs to work with this month. So, I'm feeling really good about it! I am currently 4DPO

Two to three eggs? Twins or triplets perhaps?


----------



## bernie86

My Dr. said 2-3 cycles is best, but if it happens before thats ok too. So we aren't wasting anytime either. Even if nothing happens this month, it makes me feel like we are at least moving forward. I feel like if im not moving forward than Im sitting here dwelling on the loss and I will become depressed. I did not test any OPKs or anything but knowing my body I am pretty positive I ovulated 2 weeks post D&C and I got a BFN last week so I know that I'm clear of any left over HCG. If i don't get AF in the next 2 weeks Ill test again.


----------



## tankel

Spudtastic said:


> Tankel - I'm sorry to hear what you have been through with the doctors and getting the ultrasound done. They don't offer any here after mc either. I thought I would want one too but I was told that the surgeon who did my erpc takes in a machine and does an ultrasound to check she got everything out. will you be looking for a different doctors?

I'm gonna go back to a more holistic approach to medicine. I only wanted to get an ultrasound because my dh and my mother really wanted me to. Sucks that it can't be easier to get one if you need it. I know a good midwife for when I conceive again and also my sister is graduating in April (she is a TCM doctor) so I'll have her to help me.


----------



## Bee Bee

Spudtastic said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> This is also my first month back TTC after an ectopic in December. I've also had one or two chemicals before that. Just had a HSG test done and doc gave the thumbs up for TTC this month. He also gave me a HCG trigger after ovulating since I had more than one follie ready so I have 2-3 eggs to work with this month. So, I'm feeling really good about it! I am currently 4DPO
> 
> Two to three eggs? Twins or triplets perhaps?Click to expand...

I could only hope! Lol!


----------



## tankel

Bee Bee said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> This is also my first month back TTC after an ectopic in December. I've also had one or two chemicals before that. Just had a HSG test done and doc gave the thumbs up for TTC this month. He also gave me a HCG trigger after ovulating since I had more than one follie ready so I have 2-3 eggs to work with this month. So, I'm feeling really good about it! I am currently 4DPO
> 
> Two to three eggs? Twins or triplets perhaps?Click to expand...
> 
> I could only hope! Lol!Click to expand...

Oh what I wouldn't do for twins! :baby::baby:


----------



## Spudtastic

Tankel - that sounds better witht the midwife and your sister. Actually that will be amazing to have your sister help you. I will be changing my midwife if I get pregnant again. She delivered my dd and was good but I'm disappointed in how she dealt with my miscarriages and any relationship we had is gone from my point of view. After my mmc she didn't tell me to do anything nor did she refer me to the early pregnancy loss clinic. I had no idea. It was only because I went to the doctors two weeks after the scan that showed baby had died was I given information and the care I should have been having. I went to the doctors for something else and I just had no idea. thw midwife never even texted or called to see if I had miscarried yet either. I know that that is not her job but even a phone call a week would have been appreciated. 

Bee bee - keep us updated. Will you get a six week scan?

Bernie - well said. Im not worried about getting pregnant this first cycle either but I'm more positive if I think it could happen also.


----------



## tankel

Spudtastic said:


> Tankel - that sounds better witht the midwife and your sister. Actually that will be amazing to have your sister help you. I will be changing my midwife if I get pregnant again. She delivered my dd and was good but I'm disappointed in how she dealt with my miscarriages and any relationship we had is gone from my point of view. After my mmc she didn't tell me to do anything or referred me to the early pregnancy loss clinic. I had no idea. It was only because I went to the doctors two weeks after the scan that showed baby had died was I given information and the care I should have been having. I went to the doctors for something else and I juat had no idea. thw midwife never even texted or called to see if I had miscarried yet.

My Midwife was the same. I told her I was bleeding and she disappeared. She texted me 3 days later to ask me if I needed anything. It was awful. The midwife I want to get for my next is the one that helped me through my MC when the midwife I paid abandoned me.


----------



## Spudtastic

Tankel - that is awful too. I felt so abandoned too. This new midwife sounds good though. I hope I can find a good one next time.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I don't understand how any medical professional could leave you to fend for yourself during that time! That's awful.
I call my doctor more than I'd like to admit but they're always there to answer my questions.


----------



## tankel

from what I hear, it happens a lot with midwives. I wrote mine a long letter telling her how disappointed I was with her.


----------



## Spudtastic

Well done tankel. Perhaps I should do the same.


----------



## Blu10

Hi ladies can I join please? Sadly beanie died between 7/8 weeks and I had ERPC on Friday. I'm classing Friday as CD1 and WTT


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi blu - how are you doing? I can't remember if you said or not in the other thread, but are you going to try to ttc straight away? Are you doing hpts to get a bfn?
The last frer I did was nearly two weeks ago. I reckon I'm going to get one soon to see if I can one. I'm sure I will. The last one was a barely there line. 

Dh is away until Sunday so if I did happen to o then there's no ttc before af anyway.


----------



## Bee Bee

Spudtastic said:


> Tankel - that sounds better witht the midwife and your sister. Actually that will be amazing to have your sister help you. I will be changing my midwife if I get pregnant again. She delivered my dd and was good but I'm disappointed in how she dealt with my miscarriages and any relationship we had is gone from my point of view. After my mmc she didn't tell me to do anything nor did she refer me to the early pregnancy loss clinic. I had no idea. It was only because I went to the doctors two weeks after the scan that showed baby had died was I given information and the care I should have been having. I went to the doctors for something else and I just had no idea. thw midwife never even texted or called to see if I had miscarried yet either. I know that that is not her job but even a phone call a week would have been appreciated.
> 
> Bee bee - keep us updated. Will you get a six week scan?
> 
> Bernie - well said. Im not worried about getting pregnant this first cycle either but I'm more positive if I think it could happen also.

'

I have no idea yet. At this point I'm just going to see how my HCG doubles for the next few days lol. With my ectopic I only got to the second bloodtest before I found out I was losing it. I know I am going to go midwife once I know things are looking good but I might go through my RE for scans for a bit


----------



## tankel

Awe sorry to hear about your loss blu. Your in the right place though. :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on the BFP Bee Bee! I really hope its a sticky rainbow for you!

Anyone still planning on testing in February? I *could* test next week Monday. I might, because that is the day I have my genetic counseling apt. But it would be really early and likely a bfn anyway...Otherwise I would expect AF around the 25th/26th.


----------



## tankel

KozmikKitten said:


> Congrats on the BFP Bee Bee! I really hope its a sticky rainbow for you!
> 
> Anyone still planning on testing in February? I *could* test next week Monday. I might, because that is the day I have my genetic counseling apt. But it would be really early and likely a bfn anyway...Otherwise I would expect AF around the 25th/26th.

I am excited to start testing; but I'm trying to hold off until March since I don't know if I O'd or when I O'd if I did. I don't want to waste a lot of tests.


----------



## KozmikKitten

tankel said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the BFP Bee Bee! I really hope its a sticky rainbow for you!
> 
> Anyone still planning on testing in February? I *could* test next week Monday. I might, because that is the day I have my genetic counseling apt. But it would be really early and likely a bfn anyway...Otherwise I would expect AF around the 25th/26th.
> 
> I am excited to start testing; but I'm trying to hold off until March since I don't know if I O'd or when I O'd if I did. I don't want to waste a lot of tests.Click to expand...

Yeah, thats kind of where I'm at too. I only have 2 tests (one frer and one digi) and dont want to waste them. I dont think my chances are great this month because we only dtd twice and I wasnt opk'ing. I might grab a couple at the Dollar Store just so I have one to take on Monday before the appointment.


----------



## Serenjay

Koz..

for 16 months we were at it like bunnies.. some months not pregnant.. some months pregnant and a loss.. in 16 months I got pregnant and lost 7...

January I had nookie ONCE! we decided not to try anymore as I couldn't deal with anymore losses... I lost my last one Dec 27th... 10 days later we had nookie... 11 days after that one off nookie session.. :bfp: 

So to say you DTD twice and your not thinking positive??? it was once.. and around 6 of us in the october pregnancy group all said the same.. they only DTD once that cycle also.. and we are pregnant..

Good luck all ttc xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Serenjay said:


> Koz..
> 
> for 16 months we were at it like bunnies.. some months not pregnant.. some months pregnant and a loss.. in 16 months I got pregnant and lost 7...
> 
> January I had nookie ONCE! we decided not to try anymore as I couldn't deal with anymore losses... I lost my last one Dec 27th... 10 days later we had nookie... 11 days after that one off nookie session.. :bfp:
> 
> So to say you DTD twice and your not thinking positive??? it was once.. and around 6 of us in the october pregnancy group all said the same.. they only DTD once that cycle also.. and we are pregnant..
> 
> Good luck all ttc xx

Thanks - and congrats on your pregnancy!

I didnt mean to sound "not positive" just realistic. And actually, we are ntnp this month and next month. It would be GREAT if we got preg (if it stuck!) in the next two months, but not ttc full on until April. This is due to some financial things that came up that we are now paying for, and also due to the fact that we have used all our HRA monies for other medical things that came up. (We would end up paying a lot of money out of pocket if I delivered in 2015).

Also - we dtd on cd16 and cd18, and that is right around when I would typically ovulate. So....its up in the air!


----------



## AliDubs

Sorry for everyone's losses - especially yours being so new tankel. 

I am TTC for the first month since a loss/d&c in December. It was awful but taking the time to recover was really helpful for both my physical and mental health.

Wishing everyone best of luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## tankel

:hugs: gl this cycle.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks ladies, we havent DTD yet since D&C which has only been 6 days. My bleedings has stopped but hospital said no said for two weeks after the op. I havent done any HPTs yet... kind if dont want to see a positive or a negative if that makes sense (crazy I know!)
We were NTNP when we conceived the last three times, i dont temp or use OPKs or anything. I usually get ovulation pain and EWCM though so figured we wont prevent pregnancy bfore AF. Im so desperate to get pregnant again.
I read last week that there is more chance of a successful pregnancy in the first 6 months after a loss but unsure how true that is. Hope everyone is ok this morning &#128515;


----------



## tankel

Blu10 said:


> Thanks ladies, we havent DTD yet since D&C which has only been 6 days. My bleedings has stopped but hospital said no said for two weeks after the op. I havent done any HPTs yet... kind if dont want to see a positive or a negative if that makes sense (crazy I know!)
> We were NTNP when we conceived the last three times, i dont temp or use OPKs or anything. I usually get ovulation pain and EWCM though so figured we wont prevent pregnancy bfore AF. Im so desperate to get pregnant again.
> I read last week that there is more chance of a successful pregnancy in the first 6 months after a loss but unsure how true that is. Hope everyone is ok this morning &#128515;

I totally get what you are saying. I didn't want to see that :bfn: after my MC. But then I just wanted to get it over with. It took almost 3 weeks for me to get a stark negative. We are also not preventing before AF shows. I'm still waiting on her....:coffee:


----------



## cl59

Congrats beebee!

I am also not convinced about how necessary it is to wait for af/certain number of cycles before ttc. My feeling is that if dh and I are ready emotionally and I am feeling well physically then I'm not going to do anything to prevent it. Using contraception would feel so sad to me :( and Im impatient! I guess if my body isn't ready then implantation won't happen.

I haven't been using opks or anything and I don't know if I ov - if I count the mc as cd1 then I'm on cd28 with no sign of af yet. But I know there's still plenty of time for her to show! I bought two hpts today (silly I know) so I'm going to try my hardest to resist using them as I think it's probably a bfn and I don't want to waste them and be sad!

Fx to us all!


----------



## Dill

I didn't really bother waiting after mine, which in hindsight, may not have been the wisest move. But I have an exceptionally long recovery time when it comes to injury and illness (I suffer from a serious medical condition that affects healing, in addition to many other things). As soon as AF hit, we started actively trying, but it wasn't really a full AF and it took a couple more cycles before my endometrium obviously was developing properly each cycle. I had a chemical in the meantime.


----------



## Serenjay

I caught for this baby straight after my mc... good luck all xx


----------



## bernie86

cl59 said:


> Congrats beebee!
> 
> I am also not convinced about how necessary it is to wait for af/certain number of cycles before ttc. My feeling is that if dh and I are ready emotionally and I am feeling well physically then I'm not going to do anything to prevent it. Using contraception would feel so sad to me :( and Im impatient! I guess if my body isn't ready then implantation won't happen.
> 
> I haven't been using opks or anything and I don't know if I ov - if I count the mc as cd1 then I'm on cd28 with no sign of af yet. But I know there's still plenty of time for her to show! I bought two hpts today (silly I know) so I'm going to try my hardest to resist using them as I think it's probably a bfn and I don't want to waste them and be sad!
> 
> Fx to us all!

Im at cd28 as well. ntnp and i feel tempted to test even though I got a BFN last week.(just testing to see if I had any HCG from my last pregnancy left) I decided if I still dont feel like AF is on her way by monday I will take one. Its hard because I cant really gauge Pg symptoms because I didnt really have any last time either til about 6 weeks.
Good luck!


----------



## KozmikKitten

CD24 here and I'm already itching to test! Have to hold out til at least Monday though. Hoping to get to the dollar store for some cheap tests so I dont use an frer during a ntnp month!


----------



## Serenjay

Have any of you been told to try Aspirin? I did on this pregnancy and its the furthest I have got... I have a healthy one here so far.. my 7 losses were before 4.5weeks. I feel 75mg Aspirin as suggested by my consultant is the miracle pill...


----------



## cl59

Serenjay - that is very encouraging! I haven't been told to take anything but it was my first loss so my doctor hasn't really given any advice or done any tests. I am just taking b complex (includes folic acid), vit d and some iron as I have low iron stores and am trying to build them up as much as possible.

I am also becoming v tempted to test but too scared to be disappointed. I'm trying not to symptom spot as we were only ntnp and I don't know for sure if I've ov or when af should come BUT of course I am noticing things like being much hungrier and more tired the last couple of days - exactly like when I got my bfp... No sore bbs though which I had last time. Also didn't get my usual sore bbs at suspected ov time which makes me think this cycle might be anovulatory. Who knows?!? 

Good luck to everyone who is planning to test!


----------



## Serenjay

cl59 I hope you get a BFP when you decide to test.. I know it can be an anxious time now.. most symptoms we get are normal progesterone... my main symptom in all my pregnancies was palpitations.. and red cheeks... Wishing you luck x


----------



## tankel

I just wish af to come now so I can get on with a full-blown smep next cycle with proper opks, a proper tww, and a known cd...I am 31 days since I 1st started bleeding and 22 day since I passed the last of the tissue.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello
kozmikkitten - I was tempted to buy a box of 40 cheapie hpts for $50 when a box of frers cost $18 for three. I'm a poas addict as it is.

I'm cd30 today if I count my erpc as cd1 (I bled for two weeks prior to the erpc too). my opks have been so blank but today I thought I saw a squinter of a line. Previously my opks took a week of getting darker until I got a positive opk. So I'm gping to eagerly test tomorrow. If I do o I'm going for it this cycle  luckily I bought 40 opks. I've used half of them already lol.


----------



## KozmikKitten

spud - I usually buy a ton of preg tests and opk's online. But I am trying to hold off until next month to buy them! (I still have like 20 opk's left but I'm not using them this month or next month).

We ran into some unexpected financial difficulties this month....so now we have to have the discussion as to whether we are going to ttc or not. :( I am worried that we wont have the money to pay for a second child in daycare.


----------



## tankel

Money troubles are some of the worst. We too ran into some money difficulties after my mc. The DH lost his job! We are still TTCing but it is stressful with so many question marks.


----------



## KozmikKitten

tankel I'm so sorry to hear about your DH job! That is so scary!

Our problem is that we ended up with 12 thousand plus more in debt because we had to purchase a new furnace/central air unit for our house and also found out we had to pay in 3 thousand dollars to the IRS for taxes this year. :/ Its added about $400/month in expenses (and daycare costs us about $640/month, so basically everything we had planned on using for daycare is now going towards bills). Ugh. Money sucks.


----------



## tankel

yep sure does, especially when it's unexpected expenses.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I hear you ladies. Money sucks! We are saving right now for a house so we pretty much do nothing that costs money. We are on a super strict budget too, it'll be worth it on move in day though.


----------



## Dill

Ugh, I feel you! I am dealing with a loan I had to take out to fix my heating system last winter. Add that to the car loan I took out last summer and the medical bills from my D&C and I feel like it's all bills bills bills. (I already had a mortgage to contend with!)


----------



## KozmikKitten

yes Dill - the medical bills are sstill rolling in from my d&c too! ugh. My DH and I keep saying "2016 WILL be a better year!"


----------



## Dill

That's what I said about 2015. So far, no dice, but I guess it's early yet!


----------



## tankel

don't worry 2015 is our year, Dill.


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry to hear about the bills everyone. Bills are depressing and I hate how they strike when you least need them .... ok they're never needed.

My work life is very stressful at the moment. We do run our own business. The workload is huge and everything seems to be going wrong at the moment. 
What would be nice would be a week at the beach somewhere warm.


----------



## cl59

I second that - I'm sorry to hear about everyone's money problems. My dh started his own business last august so this has also been a very busy, stressful and financially tight time for us. We have been paying off some debt and making progress but still a way to go. We all just have to keep on going one day at a time and we will get there!

I'm thinking I might test tomorrow morning if af doesn't come in the night. Not very optimistic but I just want to see the result so I can stop thinking about it. I'm so scared of being disappointed though :cry: Is anyone else testing?


----------



## Serenjay

FX for your tests xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Cl59 - fingers crossed for your test. 

I meant to say before though that for me ttc never feels like the right time...money, too much going on, work, house, travel home to see my parents. ..so I'm just going to ttc and cross all those bridges as and when they happen. At the moment I feel age is against me at 36 especially if I have pcos (which thr ob/gyn thinks I have) So I'd better get cracking.


----------



## Dill

I put it off for many reasons, one lesser reason being that it was never the right time. Hubby also mentioned that he wanted to wait until we'd had more time to travel together and get his debt paid off. I had to remind him that I'm not getting any younger!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I was worried if we waited until the right time that I'd never be a mother. We both know we want to be parents so we decided to start our family soon after we got married. I'll be 25 this year do I'm still relatively young but I'm so ready.


----------



## Dill

There's never a perfect time. When you feel ready for it, do it!


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes I always thought I was too young but then suddenly bam...I'm too old.


----------



## cl59

Oh my goodness! I got a BFP! I really felt pregnant but I wasn't expecting this, I was my first cycle after my mc at 6 weeks (no af - it's been 32 days since my mc). I'm not sure how to feel. I'm happy and excited but nervous and I don't want to get carried away in case something goes wrong. I hope this is encouraging for everyone ttc after a mc. I really didn't expect this!


----------



## Serenjay

WOOHOO!! lets see a pic? I love :bfp: aww congratulations!! xx

I got pregnant with this baby straight after my mc in december xx


----------



## cl59

Thank you :) here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Serenjay

Crikey that's one hell of a strong test!!!!! when is your due date? Thats a gorgeous test!!!!!! xx


----------



## cl59

Serenjay said:


> Crikey that's one hell of a strong test!!!!! when is your due date? Thats a gorgeous test!!!!!! xx

Is it?! That's great then as I've never done this brand so wasn't sure what to expect. I'm not sure about dates. Maybe someone on here can help me figure out. I think it must be end of October/early sept based on:

Mc on 23/01 with hormones dropping v quickly back to normal - taking this as cd1 puts me at cd32 today. I normally have a 28-29 day cycle with ov usually on day 17-18. This month I had ewcm and increased sex drive (which I usually get just before ov) on days 16-20. We bd on cd 17, 18, 20, 22 and 24. I'm guessing I most likely ov around 10th feb but didn't use opks so can't be sure. 

I'm going to the doctor and will see what they say. For now I'm just feeling a bit anxious and hoping I wasn't wrong to ttc straight away without waiting for af.


----------



## Serenjay

Going by your lmp Friday, October 30, 2015 :D you can join us in October Owls when you're ready too xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations cl59! Praying for a sticky rainbow :)


----------



## Blu10

That's brilliant news cl59! Congrats hun x


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations cl59. I'm super happy for you. Will you get an early ultrasound?


----------



## Spudtastic

Well I'm rather excited too because I think af has started today. It's just spotting at the moment so hopefully it will get heavier soon. I didn't ovulate at all last cycle (fresh from erpc) so my body clearly wasn't ready for any ttc yet. 
I have to go for blood tests on cd2 to 5 so hopefully will go get them done on Wednesday. They are more tests investigating my mcs.


----------



## cl59

Spudtastic said:


> Congratulations cl59. I'm super happy for you. Will you get an early ultrasound?

Thanks :) Not sure about the scan yet. I would like to but I have an appointment with my doctor this morning so will see what she says.


----------



## cl59

Spudtastic said:


> Well I'm rather excited too because I think af has started today. It's just spotting at the moment so hopefully it will get heavier soon. I didn't ovulate at all last cycle (fresh from erpc) so my body clearly wasn't ready for any ttc yet.
> I have to go for blood tests on cd2 to 5 so hopefully will go get them done on Wednesday. They are more tests investigating my mcs.

This is good news! Hopefully your body is getting back to normal. I hope you get some helpful information from the tests. Keep us posted!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks cl59  I certainly will. I want to hear your updates too.


----------



## tankel

yay cl59! congrats


----------



## cl59

So this morning I saw my doctor who says that according to my lmp my edd is 31 October, but we agreed this is probably a few days early. She said that because I had a mc last time they will scan me early at 9 weeks. I'm going to see how I feel but I may go for a private scan at 7 weeks (last time I mc at 6w so I want to get past that point). 

The doctor reassured me that there is absolutely no reason why this should be anything other than a completely normal pregnancy, so I am trying to be positive and not worry. I'm doing ok so far but I've only known for a day! One good thing is that I haven't had the terrible cramps that I got last time - yet, hoping they don't come back.

Thanks for all the support, this really is a great place. I am here for you all too.


----------



## Dill

Cl59, I know how easy it is to be terrified! It's always in the back of my mind, too. But this time will be better for us.

Our due dates are close! Nov. 6 for me.

I haven't even called a doc yet. My clinic told me last time they won't get involved before 8 weeks. I mc'd at 5 last time. Maybe I should find a new clinic.


----------



## bernie86

cl59 and dill congrats! how long were you ladies ttc after MC? I finally got AF this week and im feeling positive about things happening this month!!! I want a thanksgiving baby ;)


----------



## Serenjay

I would see about another dr just in case you can be seen earlier..

I got pregnant with this one straight after mc in dec. im 8weeks


----------



## cl59

Dill said:


> Cl59, I know how easy it is to be terrified! It's always in the back of my mind, too. But this time will be better for us.
> 
> Our due dates are close! Nov. 6 for me.
> 
> I haven't even called a doc yet. My clinic told me last time they won't get involved before 8 weeks. I mc'd at 5 last time. Maybe I should find a new clinic.

I hope you're right - fx for both of us and everyone on here still waiting for their bfp. Our dates are very close :) I think I'm more like 3/11 according to suspected ov date.

I'm in the uk and here we are told to go to the doctor (gp/family doctor) as soon as you know you're pg. They will the refer you to a midwife who contacts you for you first ante natal appointment between 6-10 weeks. First scan is between 11-14 weeks. If you think another doc will see you sooner then no harm in going elsewhere.


----------



## cl59

bernie86 said:


> cl59 and dill congrats! how long were you ladies ttc after MC? I finally got AF this week and im feeling positive about things happening this month!!! I want a thanksgiving baby ;)

I wish you lots and lots of luck! I have been very lucky and actually got my bfp before my first af, exactly one month after my mc. But I think I had a fast physical recovery because the mc was early (6w) and the bleeding stopped completely after one week, with my HCG dropping very fast too. We weren't trying but I didn't want to use contraception - it took us 6 months last time so I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon. Fx you will catch quickly - I guess it's true that fertility can increase after a mc for some people.


----------



## Dill

Bernie, 2nd cycle after my chem, 5 months after the D&C (Sept.) to resolve the big MC in August.


----------



## bernie86

Thank You Ladies! thats very encouraging! We were not preventing before AF showed up either so I was kind of hoping it would just happen but clearly my body wasnt ready and thats ok.... I'm excited to get back to really trying this month and so is hubby. This last pregnancy was our first and we had not really been trying, we just went off BC pills and it happened in only 2 cycles so Im hoping it will be even faster if we BD a little more than last time! Hoping for good things for you ladies this time around!!!


----------



## Dill

Bear in mind that two totally healthy adults can still take 6-12 successfully ovulatory cycles to conceive, so don't be discouraged if it takes a little longer than you'd like! I'm a big fan of the "carpet bomb the egg" method, though. :lol: We BD'd for a week straight this cycle!


----------



## SummerBaba

Hiya peeps,

I had a miscarriage recently (started light bleeding Sat 14th Feb then by Wed I was over the worst and was at the tail end of complete miscarriage-EPU scan confirmed baby gone&#55357;&#56852;). I would have been 10 weeks but think baby died much earlier. I was told I may bleed into next week but my bleeding has stopped completely.

I just wondered when is the best time to 'get jiggy' again, I am a bit scared as don't want to put myself at risk of another miscarriage.

When did you get back into it?


----------



## tankel

SummerBaba said:


> Hiya peeps,
> 
> I had a miscarriage recently (started light bleeding Sat 14th Feb then by Wed I was over the worst and was at the tail end of complete miscarriage-EPU scan confirmed baby gone&#65533;&#65533;). I would have been 10 weeks but think baby died much earlier. I was told I may bleed into next week but my bleeding has stopped completely.
> 
> I just wondered when is the best time to 'get jiggy' again, I am a bit scared as don't want to put myself at risk of another miscarriage.
> 
> When did you get back into it?


So Sorry for your loss. :hugs: 
The dh and I started bding again after 2-1/2 weeks. I wanted to make sure that my cervix was closed so I didn't get an infection. I was very emotional for me the first time we dtd. I was bawling...so you might want to watch out for that. I didn't think I was that upset about the MC before we tried. So guess it released all those inner emotions. We are ntnp this cycle as we wait for af to arrive. I'm 4 weeks past and no sign of af yet.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats cl59 and Dill!! So excited for you both! Hoping for sticky beans!! 

Summer - so sorry for your loss. I hope you are recovering ok and taking care of yourself!

AFM - BFN this morning and expecting AF anytime now.


----------



## cl59

Summer - I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you're doing ok. We first bd 17 days after the mc started (about 8 days after the bleeding completely stopped, but it was v light spotting for the last two days so I think it was over quite quickly). I think I ov between cd17-20 (no opks though) and I got my bfp on cd32. I agree it can be very emotional so give yourself time and go with whatever you and your dh feel is right for you. I would say that my doctor was very clear that there was no increased risk of mc just because I had conceived again before getting af - but this might be different in a complicated mc so I would ask your dr.

Kozmik - got my fx for you and hope you're doing ok too.


----------



## Monix

Hi ladies,

I'm so sorry to hear about all of your losses, but it's also inspiring to see how many of you have conceived since!

May I join your conversation? I had my first positive hpt ever last Thursday when my period was 2 days late and I have never been happier in my life! I've always wanted to be a mom (spouse just wanted to keep waiting).

I got a little nervous when I retested the next day and it wasn't any darker, and again the next day at the doctor the line almost didn't show up. I waited for 2 more anxious days and then only got the faintest shadow of a positive near the end of the time limit (yesterday).

I started bleeding today so I know it's over. I can't believe the roller coaster I've gone through from total happiness, worry, devastation (I know it was really early but I could finally see my life turning out the way it was supposed to), and now I am starting to feel hopeful. It worked once so it could work again &#128512; maybe even in the next weeks or months. 

It's just nice to see that others have been in the same situation and it worked out for you &#128512; I feel less alone.


----------



## Dill

I'm so sorry, Monix.

:hug:
:hugs:

There is definitely hope after MC!


----------



## SummerBaba

Thank you tankel and cl59 for your replies, it is reassuring to know that there can be happier times after a loss. It's hard and don't think you will ever forget your baby and ponder about what could have been. Time is a healer though and i know that even though physically I have healed quite quickly, mentally I still need time to process what happened. 

Sending lots of positive healing vibes and future baby dust to you allxxxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome Monix and Summer :flower:

I'm very sorry to see you both here but hope that you can get those bfp's and sticky babies soon!


AFM - CD1. So, first month a bust. On to next month. 
Originally I was going to ntnp for one more cycle, but now Im thinking I'll probably go back to using OPK's.


----------



## tankel

Monix said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about all of your losses, but it's also inspiring to see how many of you have conceived since!
> 
> May I join your conversation? I had my first positive hpt ever last Thursday when my period was 2 days late and I have never been happier in my life! I've always wanted to be a mom (spouse just wanted to keep waiting).
> 
> I got a little nervous when I retested the next day and it wasn't any darker, and again the next day at the doctor the line almost didn't show up. I waited for 2 more anxious days and then only got the faintest shadow of a positive near the end of the time limit (yesterday).
> 
> I started bleeding today so I know it's over. I can't believe the roller coaster I've gone through from total happiness, worry, devastation (I know it was really early but I could finally see my life turning out the way it was supposed to), and now I am starting to feel hopeful. It worked once so it could work again &#128512; maybe even in the next weeks or months.
> 
> It's just nice to see that others have been in the same situation and it worked out for you &#128512; I feel less alone.

It doesn't matter how far along you were. A loss is a loss. :hugs:


----------



## cl59

Monix - welcome. I completely agree with tankel. A loss is a loss, and I'm sorry for yours. But you're in a good place here :hugs:

Kozmik - sorry to hear this wasn't your cycle but now you can focus on this one, lots of baby dust to you!

Myself I've been feeling quite anxious still and I keep feeling my bbs to make sure they still hurt - I feel like a crazy person! I've decided to have a few sessions with a therapist who I used to see as I want to try to tackle my anxiety early on, and I think talking things through and getting some strategies will help. I was anxious even before my mc as I suffer from emetophobia (a phobia of being sick) which means I get very panicky if I am nauseous/sick. Obviously morning sickness is very scary for me so I want to get some support now (I'm 5 weeks). And now I have had the mc on top making me feel guilty for even worrying about something like morning sickness, so i'm a bit all over the place :wacko:

Sorry for the venting...


----------



## DianT

Well, I started out on the 1st trimester forum happy as can be, but with some questions about a bit of spotting... HCG was going up and I was optimistic. My husband and I had let our family know we were expecting (all of whom were very excited, this would be our first child).

3 weeks of bleeding later we were no longer pregnant, an ultrasound on Feb 16th confirmed the loss. 

I was crushed of course, as was my husband, but I think one of the hardest things was telling family!

We are going to try again right away, the loss was early and I feel that with the 3 weeks of bleeding I did plenty of grieving (even if I did hold on to a small hope that things would be fine).

I am feeling optimistic that it will happen soon but I am NOT looking forward to the first few weeks of pregnancy, I feel that they will be a bit stressful after this last go. I would love to join this board for the support it can offer on this journey with all of you :flower:


----------



## cl59

I'm sorry for your loss Dian. Telling family is hard but it's good to have their support. This is a great place to come for support, all the ladies on here are great! 

Have you had an HCG test to see if you're back to normal or are you just going to see what happens? Either way I've got my fx for you!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Dian -so sorry you are here but hope you find suppor here during ttc again.


----------



## tankel

Hi all. :coffee: I'm over here waiting of either AF to finally come (I'm 5 weeks past MC) or a :bfp: (highly unlikely) This next week is gonna be torture. :nope:


----------



## Spudtastic

Summer Monix and Dian - I'm sorry ladies to hear about your losses. Welcome to the thread. There are a few bfps here already so I hope you get yours soon.

Kozmik - a fresh cycle and a new try. I'm cd5 and I ovulate late so we could be in the tww at the same time...tthen hopefully we'll be getting our bfps at the same time.

Tankel - how are you doing? I hope you get your bfp but if not a December baby would be awesome. I'm a December baby and I'm hoping to conceive a December baby in say two weeks time 

Dill/cl59 - how are you lovely ladies getting on?


----------



## Dill

So sorry for your loss, dian :hugs:

tankel - hang in there, lady! I am just itching for your test date!

spud - had a bit of a scare last night with some terribly painful cramps, but otherwise seem to be okay, knock on wood. AF is/was due today or tomorrow, but I snuck a POAS last night after work and my line was gorgeous, so I'm just trying to relax and enjoy everything! Hubby is feeling confident that we've got a sticky bean.


----------



## tankel

Sticky bean! Sticky Bean! This is my dance for Dill's Sticky Bean!
:happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## cl59

Spud - I'm doing ok, little bit less anxious today. I've booked an early scan privately for 17 march which is when I think I'll actually be 7 weeks (dating from the mc I'll be 7w6d). Booking it has helped me relax a bit.

Tankel - I have got my fx crossed for you!!! 

Dill - glad your cramps have stopped now, and that you got another great bfp when you tested :happydance: I also did another sneaky hpt this morning - a cb digi which said 2-3 weeks! Didn't get to see that last time so it was a great moment :)

Hoping with everything I have for sticky beans and bfps for everyone here.


----------



## Dill

There is nothing like seeing the confirmation on the digital, is there? :D Totally worth every dime.


----------



## Serenjay

It makes it more realistic seeing the digitals :D


----------



## Spudtastic

Dill - I'm glad you're ok. I can imagine that every cramp and pain in super scary at the moment. 

Cl59 - yay for the scan on 17th. Keep us updated. I love to see photos too. I've been recommended a 7, 10 and 12 week scan next time ( hopefully there is a next time) Which will make me feel a lot better too.

Tankel - anything yet?


----------



## Dill

There are minor cramps off and on every day, but last night was terrifying -- I was doubled over and gasping for breath. But once that passed, it's been a-okay. I even called the clinic and set up an appointment for the end of next month! :dance:


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies can I join? I just had my D&C a week ago today and don't know yet whether we are going to wait to try until after first AF or just see what happens this month. After not seeing a heartbeat on the 3rd we were devastated but we want to try again so badly. I'm hoping I don't have to wait too long.

Dill congrats on your BFP! I'm crossing my fingers for a sticky bean for you! Glad the bad cramping has gone away, it's such a scary thing to have.


----------



## tankel

Nothing yet. I am not going to test until Sunday. I'll post the pics and we can all squint together.

:hi: angel :hugs: we are here for you


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi angel - so sorry for your loss and d&c. You are welcome here.


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry for your loss, Angel! :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Dill & cl59: I'm so excited for you both. I can't wait for your scans and updates on your babes! 

I haven't been here for a few days so I know I missed saying hi to some newbies... It sucks that were all here but it's great to have such an awesome group of ladies :)

As for me, I'm still bleeding! My bloodwork from the 24th was finally negative and the ultrasound showed no remains of pregnancy tissue. They have no idea why I've been bleeding so long but if it doesn't go away by Monday they said they'll be calling in a rx for birth control pills. Not what I want since we were hoping to try again ASAP. Still just waiting until the day we can try...


----------



## tankel

.hopeful.one. said:


> As for me, I'm still bleeding! My bloodwork from the 24th was finally negative and the ultrasound showed no remains of pregnancy tissue. They have no idea why I've been bleeding so long but if it doesn't go away by Monday they said they'll be calling in a rx for birth control pills. Not what I want since we were hoping to try again ASAP. Still just waiting until the day we can try...

I hope everything works itself out. Thinking of you. Sending you good vibes.


----------



## indhira2

Hello ladies,
For the past 2 months since I lost my little Peanut i've been silently trolling these boards and all of the posts have truly helped me cope and get to a better place. Not the best place, but a better place where i can at least take comfort in knowing other ladies who have lost their babies feel like me and i'm not on my own island. 
I think I ovulated this past week and we decided to give it a try, so I'm in the wind until either AF arrives, or DOESNT. I'm praying for the latter. Hope you guys dont mind me jumping in! Baby dust to us all for our BFP !! :)


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry for your loss, indhira, and fingers are crossed that you get your sticky bean this cycle!

:dust:


----------



## cl59

Angel and indhira - i'm so sorry for your losses but welcome and fx you'll get your bfps again very soon! This is a very supportive place :hugs:

Tankel - anything? If not I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow!

Hopeful - good to see you back but I'm sorry to hear you're having such a tough time. Hang in there and I hope it resolves very soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## tankel

Getting excited for tomorrow. 
Hi to the new ladies.


----------



## Serenjay

Angel and indhera I'm so sorry to hear about your losses x there is hope out there. I have had 7 back to back losses in 18 months and now 9weeks with baby straight after my last loss on Dec 27th.

Im suffering HG and spent a couple of days I hospital on drip but went home Wednesday.. I have just been readmitted as I've been unable to eat since yesterday morning and only keeping tiny amount of water down. But still vomiting most up. 

They keep saying it's a strong sign of pregnancy and for that I am happy.. But I feel so ill. 

Baby measured a day ahead on Monday making me 9+1 today 

Fingers crossed for you that are ttc baby dust to all x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I hope things get easier for you serenjay. 

Tankel I'm getting antsy for you! Getting closer to test day :) my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Serenjay

Wasn't my brightest idea... Packed white Jim jam tops forgetting I was wearing a bright pink bra.
 



Attached Files:







1425141671615-1177567364.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AngelOb

Serenjay: congrats on 9+1, HG sounds terrible but definitely is a good sign :) Hopefully you feel better soon

Tankel: fingers crossed for you tomorrow!


----------



## cl59

Really hope you feel better soon Serenjay. That sounds awful.

Tankel sending you good luck vibes!!!


----------



## jaspie

Hi everyone, I'm just over 3 weeks out from d&c and the last couple of days have noticed watery and ewcm. So I'm hoping I'm getting ready to ovulate. My hpt was just a squinter 3 days ago so I'm hopeful it'll be negative now. Am going to do a test and an opk this afternoon. Fx! Congratulations on all the new pregnancies! Great to see some hopeful stories :D


----------



## cl59

jaspie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just over 3 weeks out from d&c and the last couple of days have noticed watery and ewcm. So I'm hoping I'm getting ready to ovulate. My hpt was just a squinter 3 days ago so I'm hopeful it'll be negative now. Am going to do a test and an opk this afternoon. Fx! Congratulations on all the new pregnancies! Great to see some hopeful stories :D

I'm so sorry for your loss jaspie. Sounds like good signs that your body is recovering - fx for a positive opk! Good luck! I got my bfp last week in the first month after my mc and so did others on here so it can definitely happen :thumbup:


----------



## Dill

:hugs: So sorry for your loss, jaspie, and glad to hear you're on the rebound!

Any news for us, tankel???


----------



## jaspie

Congratulations cl59 and Dill!!! Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy! 
My opk was very faint last week and is halfway to a positive today so am hoping it gets darker over the next few days. Got some definite twinges so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Dill

Thank you, jaspie! Sounds like you are definitely on your way to O. Fingers crossed tightly for you!!!


----------



## AngelOb

Sounds promising Jaspie, fingers crossed that O is on the way, I don't track OPKs but maybe I should this first month after my d/c. Not sure if/when O is going to show an appearance. I don't even know if I have hcg in my system still and I'm too cheap to buy a test....

Congrats on your bfp cl59!


----------



## Dill

You can buy Wondfo hpts online for pretty cheap, Angel... I get mine off Amazon (gotta be careful which seller though) for about $18 for 50 tests.

As for OPKs, I use Babi brand, about $13 for 50.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies. 
Well another person I know is pregnant. Ugggg. I'm happy for her but really I'm just having a pity party for one. Hmppf. I should have been due in two weeks from the miscarriage in July. Feeling sad and angry at the same time.


----------



## AngelOb

Thanks Dill I'll look into it when I get home from work, that's not bad for that many tests.

Spudtastic I know what you mean by people getting pregnant and feeling upset/angry. Three people have announced September babies the past two days and I know that I would be announcing the same since I would be 12 weeks this Thur. It's hard to be happy for them but we have to have hope that we'll get our rainbow babies soon.


----------



## tankel

Took a test yesterday it such a stark white :bfn: that it wasn't even worth posting a picture.


----------



## indhira2

Spudtastic- I know exactly how you feel. 2 of my cousins and I found out we were pregnant a week apart from each other. So as they are posting their bump pics and cravings all over facebook and Instagram, I'm happy for them but only feel crappier for me. 

Tankel- Your BFP is coming, just have to be patient. In the meantime, we get to still have fun "practicing"! ;)
I had horrible cramps yesterday but its only been a week from when I Ovulated so I'm not too sure if maybe my period's coming early or my body is just off. AF due on the 9th so this next week needs to ZOOM by!


----------



## cl59

Tankel - I am sending you big hugs :hugs: But you're not out yet so I've still got my fx for you!

Spudtastic - I know how you feel and it's crappy but try to hold on to the fact that it can happen and that it will be you one day very soon. Big big hugs and just come here to vent any time :hugs:


----------



## tankel

I'm pretty sure I'm out. Not too upset about it since we were technically NTNP while waiting for AF after MC. I do wish this long stretch of waiting was over so that we can start trying properly.


----------



## indhira2

tankel said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm out. Not too upset about it since we were technically NTNP while waiting for AF after MC. I do wish this long stretch of waiting was over so that we can start trying properly.

Tankel- My 1st AF after my MC in January took about 5 weeks to get here. But once it did, I was both relieved and happy. Relieved because it felt like my body was finally getting back to "normal" and happy because it meant I had rid myself of anything that might have been left over from when I lost my baby and now I had like a fresh start in a way. Just stay hopeful and we'll all have our BFP in no time! :)


----------



## AngelOb

It'll happen tankel, hard to be patient but it'll be worth it


----------



## jaspie

Positive opk today!!! Going to bd tonight :D Both excited and terrified at the thought of conceiving!

Hope everyone is ok! Sorry about all the waiting tankel it really does suck. It will happen though!


----------



## Dill

:dance: :sex:


----------



## tankel

jaspie yay for O!


----------



## jaspie

We had our first post d&c sex and all was great! I was scared of bleeding or pain but all good :thumbup: kind of can't believe we're ttc again and this could be the start of our rainbow. It doesn't seem real or possible!


----------



## tankel

jaspie said:


> We had our first post d&c sex and all was great! I was scared of bleeding or pain but all good :thumbup: kind of can't believe we're ttc again and this could be the start of our rainbow. It doesn't seem real or possible!

:happydance:


----------



## cl59

Yay for positive opk! Glad the first bd went well :thumbup: Sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## cl59

I'm having such a panic right now. I just had about 5-10 minutes of really painful cramps. They were very very low down and central. Happened just after a bm so I'm hoping it was that. But when I mc it was exactly the same - I was 5+ weeks, cramping after bm. And today I woke up feeling anxious, exactly like the day I mc. Feeling scared :cry:


----------



## tankel

:hugs:cl59 I sure everything will be ok. Try to relax. I am thinking about you and your bean. Stick, baby, stick!


----------



## Dill

cl59, breathe... relax... it is going to be okay. Cramping is normal, especially after a BM. I know how hard it can be, but don't freak yourself out!


----------



## jaspie

Cl59 it is most likely fine, cramping is very normal at this stage particularly after a bm and if you have gas. Gas cramps are super painful. Try to relax this is a whole new pregnancy. Hard to remember that I know, it's only natural to make comparisons and be scared :hugs:


----------



## cl59

Thanks so much for the supportive messages. I'm going to listen to your advice and try to relax. My doctor also reassured me and said that there is no reason to think that anything bad will happen. Just going to put my feet up and let dh fuss around me this evening! It really helps knowing we all have each other on here x


----------



## Dill

We've got your back! :D


----------



## tankel

:hugs: talking each other off ledges is what we do!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Cramps are completely normal. There's so much going on in there. Relaxing sounds perfect! Hang in there, you'll see baby soon and everything will be perfect. 

Looks like I have a longer road to ttc than I hoped. I'm officially on birth control for two months to stop the bleeding and try to regulate my cycle. I'll have to live through you ladies for a while :( I'm hoping it'll go by fast.


----------



## AngelOb

hopeful: Sorry to hear that, it's hard enough waiting a few weeks to start trying again, crossing my fingers time flies for you


----------



## Spudtastic

Cl59 - sorry to hear about your cramps. I permanently had cramps with my dd. it's normal but so so scary after everything you've been through. Definitely let dh look after you 

Jaspie - I hope you're pregnant already  

Hopeful - I'm really sorry to hear about you having to wait two months. it will pass quickly I'm sure (but I'm also finding it hard getting to ovulation time with this cycle so I know it's easier said than done).


----------



## cl59

Hopeful - I'm sorry to hear about the bc but I hope the time goes very quickly - it will be worth it in the end but waiting is hard I know. We will keep you company!


----------



## cl59

After my panic yesterday you ladies have really helped me calm down so thank you!

I did a sneaky cb digi this morning and it said 3+ weeks! I was really pleased because I did one exactly a week ago and it said 2-3 weeks. I know you aren't meant to use them to track the progression of a pregnancy but I think it's a good sign :)


----------



## AngelOb

cl59- Yay! That's always a good sign to have when you can see that hcg progression, puts your mind at ease that's for sure. :) Things are going to be fine, you just happen to be extra nervous that's all, I feel like we all will be


----------



## tankel

I know I will. I think I knew something was wrong before my body got the message last time. I just hope I don't have a bad feeling the whole time when I pregnant again.


----------



## Fleur828815

Dill and cl59, congratulations on your pregnancies! I know how stressful it can be but I really hope everything will go well for you. Just take it day by day. 

To all the other ladies, I hope the time till you can TTC again or till your BFP will fly by :hugs:


----------



## cl59

tankel said:


> I know I will. I think I knew something was wrong before my body got the message last time. I just hope I don't have a bad feeling the whole time when I pregnant again.

Angel is right I guess we will all feel nervous, which is completely understandable. I hope we can manage to relax in our pregnancies, maybe later on once we have had scans and passed the times of our previous losses.

I am trying to use mindfulness techniques to keep in the present moment and try not to worry about things which may or may not happen. It is hard!!! But I would recommend giving it a try, you can find info online and it's good for relaxation too.


----------



## AngelOb

Looks like I'm back on my normal cycle! I started AF today a day before two weeks after d&c but I was reading that it can be normal and looking back at my cycle before pregnancy I would be right on schedule today. I'm so excited to start trying again for real :)


----------



## cl59

AngelOb said:


> Looks like I'm back on my normal cycle! I started AF today a day before two weeks after d&c but I was reading that it can be normal and looking back at my cycle before pregnancy I would be right on schedule today. I'm so excited to start trying again for real :)

Great news angel! Excited for you in this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## indhira2

Happy for you Angel! I was very relived to start AF after my miscarriage. Felt like things were finally moving along. 
Good luck with this cycle! :)


----------



## Love4you

Haven't been on lately as it's been hard being here. Just wanted to update that I got my BFP today at 10 or 11 dpo. I go by cervix and cm so it's a guesstimate but AF is due Tuesday. 
Lost my baby 12/30. Then I FINALLY got AF on 2/8. Hubby and I got busy every other day once my period ended.
Haven't had any symptoms but I'm a POAS addict. 
I'm obviously extremely nervous! My OB said the loss was chromosomal so there's I can do (except be younger-I'm 38).
Thank you all for being such a great group of ladies and I hope we all get our rainbow soon! &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats Love4u!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Love4you! Amazing news!


----------



## cl59

Congrats love4you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Love4you

Thank you girls so much for the support! I'll be thinking of you all and blowing baby dust your way!


----------



## Leann83

Hi ladies :hi: wondering if I can join you? We lost our little bean at the end of January, had ERPC on the day I should have been 13 weeks. At the min, It's CD12 of first cycle after AF. Trying OPKs for the first time, we haven't had any issues conceiving before but I think it makes me feel more in control of everything, knowing what's going on in there!

... Wishing you all sticky baby dust and sorry for everyone's losses :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

Hi Leann83, great to see you over here :) and great news you're in your first proper cycle now. I'm still waiting for first AF after d&c but it shouldn't be long now unless I get lucky of course! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## tankel

Hi all. Congrats to the :bfp:s and :hi: to the new ones. I'm on CD 4 today and AF has already stopped which is very strange for me. My normal AF used to be 7 days long! Well I guess I have a new normal...I'm not complaining about this change though!


----------



## Leann83

Thanks jaspie :flower: I hope AF stays away for you, throwing lots of :dust: your way! I see you've a new journal... hope you don't mind a new stalker :haha:


----------



## jaspie

Leann83 said:


> Thanks jaspie :flower: I hope AF stays away for you, throwing lots of :dust: your way! I see you've a new journal... hope you don't mind a new stalker :haha:

Yay please join me!! <3


----------



## cl59

Hi Leann, you're very welcome here - everyone is lovely. Good luck for your first cycle!

Tankel - great to hear that you've had your first af now after the wait. Will you be ttc this cycle or waiting?

Jaspie - fx for you! Hope you get lucky this cycle :)


----------



## tankel

Im for sure going to be TTC! Hows the baby growing doing?


----------



## cl59

tankel said:


> Im for sure going to be TTC! Hows the baby growing doing?

Exciting!!! Wishing you so much luck!

So far so good, thanks :) I definitely feel more pregnant than last time and I'm having symptoms that I didn't get before like food aversions and a bit of very mild nausea. Still working on my issues with my phobia of being sick but I've been doing ok at keeping the anxiety under control so far. First us is on 21 march when I think I will be 7w4d so I'm counting down the days until then!


----------



## Leann83

Thanks cl59 :flower:

So... I'm wondering if anyone can give some insight into OPKs? I normally have 27/28 day cycle so started using the OPKs on CD10 so have done one Sat, Sun, yesterday and today. All have had no trace whatsoever of a second line, stark white! Am I wrong in thinking they usually start off with a faint link, getting darker until you get a positive? I thought as I am on CD13 there would be _something_ there :wacko:


----------



## tankel

for some people they do work that way, with the line gradually getting darker. For me, they never do. One day I am almost positive, and the next nothing at all! I just keep testing around 1 pm everyday until I get a clear positive result.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies - I haven't posted for a while.

Welcome leane. Good luck with the opks. the cycle I got pregnant using opks I had a 5 day run into a positive but from what I hear (llike tankel) you can get a blank opk one day and positive the next. I'm cd 16 today and they're still blank. And sorry if this is tmi but I get lots of ewcm before o and erm I really really want to bd lol. 

tankel - I normally have af for 5/6 days but my first af was very light, no cramping and lasted for 3/4 days. At the time I thought it was because they did such a thorough job at the erpc and there was not much to come out.


----------



## SummerBaba

cl59 said:


> tankel said:
> 
> 
> Im for sure going to be TTC! Hows the baby growing doing?
> 
> Exciting!!! Wishing you so much luck!
> 
> So far so good, thanks :) I definitely feel more pregnant than last time and I'm having symptoms that I didn't get before like food aversions and a bit of very mild nausea. Still working on my issues with my phobia of being sick but I've been doing ok at keeping the anxiety under control so far. First us is on 21 march when I think I will be 7w4d so I'm counting down the days until then!Click to expand...

Hiya cl59,

Just wanted to say I too suffer from a phobia of sickness fir as long as I can remember. I manage it fairly well with the occasional 'wobbles' (panic and anxiety attacks). With my first pregnancy I was lucky enough to not suffer any morning sickness so I have my fingers crossed for you that yours will be smoothxxx


21 days since my loss, I bled for only a week then BD on day 8 then nothing until this week when I did my hospital hcg test and all back to normal (as in a negative preg test) so been BD'ing this week and now have the green light physiologically to just NTNP...I had irregular cycles previously so won't know when to expect AF, will be a case of wait and see hehe!

Lots of positive vibes your way, not long to go till your us&#128079;&#9786;&#65039;

xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Crossing fingers you get a :bfp: soon xx


----------



## Leann83

Thanks tankel, spudtastic! Another blank one today and now I've ran out of OPKs :dohh: 



Spudtastic said:


> Hi ladies - I haven't posted for a while.
> 
> Welcome leane. Good luck with the opks. the cycle I got pregnant using opks I had a 5 day run into a positive but from what I hear (llike tankel) you can get a blank opk one day and positive the next. I'm cd 16 today and they're still blank. And sorry if this is tmi but I get lots of ewcm before o and erm I really really want to bd

No EWCM yet either so I must O later than I thought. Amazing what you find out when you actually start paying attention to these things! :haha:


----------



## Serenjay

I done the clearblue ovulation trail, I thought I was ovulating CD 14/15 and turned out it was 10/11 

They are often taking on if anyone wants to google it.


----------



## cl59

SummerBaba said:


> cl59 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya cl59,
> 
> Just wanted to say I too suffer from a phobia of sickness fir as long as I can remember. I manage it fairly well with the occasional 'wobbles' (panic and anxiety attacks). With my first pregnancy I was lucky enough to not suffer any morning sickness so I have my fingers crossed for you that yours will be smoothxxx
> 
> 
> 21 days since my loss, I bled for only a week then BD on day 8 then nothing until this week when I did my hospital hcg test and all back to normal (as in a negative preg test) so been BD'ing this week and now have the green light physiologically to just NTNP...I had irregular cycles previously so won't know when to expect AF, will be a case of wait and see hehe!
> 
> Lots of positive vibes your way, not long to go till your us&#128079;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks so much SummerBaba! I am very sorry for your loss. I'm also sorry that you suffer with this horrible phobia too but it's nice to hear from someone who really understands. I have started to feel pretty nauseous over the last five days and I'm feeling quite anxious about whether it will get worse/how long it will last etc as I think I'm only 6w1d but I'm trying hard to keep it together. Took a cyclizine tablet for the first time today which I think did help a bit. Trying to stay positive and just take one day at a time.
> 
> Great that you are back to normal and have been given the go ahead to ntnp :happydance: Wishing you so much luck!!! Keep us posted and fx!Click to expand...


----------



## Spudtastic

So its cd17 and this afternoon I got a blazing positive on the opk.
we bd on cd13 and yesterday in cd16.
Every one says get bd-ing when you get a positive opk.
My emotions are all over the place. Yesterday I cried because I got a negative opk and I cried today when it was positive. I thought I'd be keen to bd tonight but I'm not. I'm scared to get pregnant again. I'm scared of a dud egg. 
But I'm also scared of not getting pregnant. 
Anyway bd-ing won't happen because dh is working late and I'll be up early with dd.
Aghhhhhhh.


----------



## cl59

Spudtastic said:


> So its cd17 and this afternoon I got a blazing positive on the opk.
> we bd on cd13 and yesterday in cd16.
> Every one says get bd-ing when you get a positive opk.
> My emotions are all over the place. Yesterday I cried because I got a negative opk and I cried today when it was positive. I thought I'd be keen to bd tonight but I'm not. I'm scared to get pregnant again. I'm scared of a dud egg.
> But I'm also scared of not getting pregnant.
> Anyway bd-ing won't happen because dh is working late and I'll be up early with dd.
> Aghhhhhhh.

Oh big big hugs to you :hugs:

It's so hard isn't it? Completely natural for your emotions to be all over the place. I totally get what you mean about being scared to get pregnant and scared to not get pregnant! I definitely don't have the answers but I would say a few things - pregnancy after a loss must surely be scary however long it's been. For me it was only a few weeks and it was super scary when I found out but now I have passed the point of my mc I feel much better, and I guess those initial fears do subside as time goes on for most people. Also, if you have been ttc then had a loss it is also a fear that you won't get that bfp again - but as everyone told me, you know you CAN fall pregnant, so try to be positive that it will happen again (easier said than done I know).

Sorry I can't be more helpful but know you aren't alone. Whatever happens this month we will be here to support you!


----------



## Leann83

:hugs: spudtastic, I'm only new to it but TTCAL seems to be such a rollercoaster... I know exactly what you mean about the emotions, it's something you want so so much yet it's terrifying too after what you've been through. I found TTC in itself takes over so many thoughts but after a loss there's a boatload of extra emotions in there to take on, but I know from all I've read on here that all you ladies are so strong and we will all have our healthy, happy rainbows soon :flower:


----------



## tankel

:dust: Who here is in the TWW?


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm 1dpo I think so its 2ww for me.


----------



## AngelOb

Tankel I'm in tww if my cycle is normal I should be 6dpo


----------



## jaspie

I'm 9 dpo today!


----------



## Leann83

CD15 here so presuming I am but not positive about O!


----------



## Spudtastic

cl59 said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> So its cd17 and this afternoon I got a blazing positive on the opk.
> we bd on cd13 and yesterday in cd16.
> Every one says get bd-ing when you get a positive opk.
> My emotions are all over the place. Yesterday I cried because I got a negative opk and I cried today when it was positive. I thought I'd be keen to bd tonight but I'm not. I'm scared to get pregnant again. I'm scared of a dud egg.
> But I'm also scared of not getting pregnant.
> Anyway bd-ing won't happen because dh is working late and I'll be up early with dd.
> Aghhhhhhh.
> 
> Oh big big hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> It's so hard isn't it? Completely natural for your emotions to be all over the place. I totally get what you mean about being scared to get pregnant and scared to not get pregnant! I definitely don't have the answers but I would say a few things - pregnancy after a loss must surely be scary however long it's been. For me it was only a few weeks and it was super scary when I found out but now I have passed the point of my mc I feel much better, and I guess those initial fears do subside as time goes on for most people. Also, if you have been ttc then had a loss it is also a fear that you won't get that bfp again - but as everyone told me, you know you CAN fall pregnant, so try to be positive that it will happen again (easier said than done I know).
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful but know you aren't alone. Whatever happens this month we will be here to support you!Click to expand...

Thank you cl59. You're words were very helpful. I hope you are feeling well


----------



## Spudtastic

Leann83 said:


> :hugs: spudtastic, I'm only new to it but TTCAL seems to be such a rollercoaster... I know exactly what you mean about the emotions, it's something you want so so much yet it's terrifying too after what you've been through. I found TTC in itself takes over so many thoughts but after a loss there's a boatload of extra emotions in there to take on, but I know from all I've read on here that all you ladies are so strong and we will all have our healthy, happy rainbows soon :flower:

Thanks leann. It is such a roller coaster and this thread is great because there are quite a few bfps already.


----------



## Spudtastic

Today is o day for me so tww starts tomorrow. 
I had a strange experience with my daughter today. 
A bit of background. ..at the start of dec I told dd (tthen 22 months) about the baby in my tummy. After the erpc in jan she was still pointing to my tummy saying 'baby in there'. So I explained that the baby had gone to heaven flying in the sky.
then about a month ago dd randomly said 'bbaby come back. Soon' 
Then today...thhis morning was ovulation. I had really bad pains. This evening suddenly dd said 'bbaby back in tummy'. We haven't talked about the baby in a while. 

It would be nice if it were true but I thought that it was very strange how the timing was right too.


----------



## tankel

ohh that gave me chills. That will be a great story in the future if it turns out to be true.


----------



## AngelOb

Stochastic that would be amazing if it turns out to be true. I swear kids just know things we don't so I'll be keeping my fx'd for you this cycle


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I wouldn't be surprised if it were true spud. My nephew rubbed my belly and said "awe" the day before I got my BFP. I truly believe kids can sense it. Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Serenjay

Ooo hopefully some bfp's soon good luck all x


----------



## Spudtastic

It would be lovely to get a bfp but I don't think we actually did enough bd this time. however I'm still eager to test a week on Monday which will be 10dpo.


----------



## Serenjay

I BD once!!! and so did a few others in the october babies page.. I never thought I would get pregnant..it was straight after A loss and I wasnt planning to get pregnant... and once is all it took ;)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks serenjay - I guess once is all we need. It would be so nice if I got a bfp in march. It would make a lovely story.


----------



## tankel

Come on :bfp:s!!! All you ladies in the tww are killing me. Start poas already: :dance:


----------



## Leann83

tankel said:


> Come on :bfp:s!!! All you ladies in the tww are killing me. Start poas already: :dance:

I'm not going to be peeing on anything till next week! :haha: anyone testing this week??


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm possibly testing Fri/Sat (9/10 dpo I think). I would love to say I'll wait til Monday but I am sure that I wont!


----------



## AngelOb

Think I'm testing Sunday which would be one day late but possibly Saturday we'll see


----------



## cl59

Good luck to all you testers! Sending good vibes to you all :thumbup:

As for me I am having a scan tomorrow! Was meant to be having one privately on Saturday but I had a blood test last Friday and my HCG was 97,325 at 6w3d! As this is quite high the doctor wants me to have repeat bloods and a scan at the early pregnancy unit tomorrow. Exciting but nervous, and my dh is away on business so he will miss it which is sad. Hoping everything will be ok...


----------



## tankel

:friends: FX for a good scan cl59.


----------



## Leann83

Ooh how exciting cl! :flower:maybe more than one in there? :baby::baby: A shame that your DH can't be there, will you have someone else with you?


----------



## Spudtastic

Cl - I've heard that sometimes you can pop two eggs after a miscarriage...just saying....

I don't think I'm feeling very pregnant so my bfp hopes are dwindling. Last bfp my stomach was vibrating and cramping from 1dpo.


----------



## Serenjay

I did notice with this one more than the others I all lost that I had a lot of cramping from 6dpo.... but its not always the case.. fingers crossed :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks. If my daughter hadn't said about baby being back in tummy I would just be expecting af.
then if it is a bfp I'll worry something is wrong. 
Having said that there is a slight twinge here and there but not enough to convince me.
plus the other times I got pregnant I was ntnp so I can't compare it to.to.them.
it seems silly to worry about it when it could also be a bfn.


----------



## cl59

Thanks everyone! I am feeling very nervous this morning, but hopefully in a few hours I will know that everything is ok. My sister is coming with me, and my dh wants me to FaceTime him during the scan!! We'll have to see how the sonographer feels about that...

It had crossed my mind that it could be twins(!) but we don't have any in my family. I feel like it can't be! I guess all will be revealed later and I'll let you know! I'm just keeping everything crossed for one healthy sticky bean


----------



## Serenjay

Thinking of you xx

Oh I bought a doppler..found baby last night and this morning. will only use it once a day... sounds lovely.
 



Attached Files:







video-1426580151.mp4.mp4
File size: 568 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cl59

Spudtastic said:


> Cl - I've heard that sometimes you can pop two eggs after a miscarriage...just saying....
> 
> I don't think I'm feeling very pregnant so my bfp hopes are dwindling. Last bfp my stomach was vibrating and cramping from 1dpo.

My first bfp I felt very crampy from 10 dpo but that ended in mc sadly. This second bfp I felt absolutely nothing at all! I guess every body and every pg is different. Sending you good vibes whatever happens :hugs:


----------



## cl59

Serenjay said:


> Thinking of you xx
> 
> Oh I bought a doppler..found baby last night and this morning. will only use it once a day... sounds lovely.

Aaah how lovely! Enjoy that sound it must be amazing :happydance:


----------



## Serenjay

I never thought I would hear that sound again after my losses... its amazing to think of a mini human growing inside me :)

let us know how you get on x


----------



## tankel

ohh I never thought about twins cl59. That would be lovely. I'm excited to hear about your scan


----------



## Serenjay

There are so many people expecting twins on this site.. and the more people are having scans the more are appearing its lovely. Glad im only having 1 though lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck today cl59! Thinking of you and will watch for your update!


----------



## AngelOb

Can't wait to hear how the scan goes cl59! Keep us posted


----------



## cl59

I've had the scan and everything looks good! Baby (just one in there!!) is in the right place and measuring 11.5mm which puts me at 7w3d although I know that could change at the 12w dating scan. Saw and heard the heartbeat which was incredible :) I felt quite emotional that dh wasn't there but the main thing is that everything is ok so far, he will be at the next scan and there will be more to see then hopefully!

The dr said I didn't need a repeat HCG and said that 97,500 wasn't high for 7 weeks, it was fine (sounds high to me but what do I know?). Next step booking appt with the midwife next Tuesday... 

Still find it hard to relax and I don't think I really will until 12w. But I guess all good signs so far. Thanks so much for all your support xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tankel

Awe. I'm so happy for you.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Serenjay

Aww what a cute scan :D so glad it all went well xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations cl59 - I love the pic. I'm glad everything is ok.


----------



## AngelOb

Yay cl59! So happy for a healthy scan for you :)


----------



## jaspie

Yay cl59 so happy for you! And what a super cute pic :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great scan pic and good news!! Congrats


----------



## Leann83

Lovely pic cl59, congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

And I'm more positive today as I woke up with stomach aches/twinges. 
5dpo today. I'll prob end up testing sat and sun because I can't wait though I won't expect anything on sat at 8dpo. I'll do it because I love to poas.


----------



## Serenjay

Good luck.. :)


----------



## cl59

Good luck spudtastic! Let us know how you get on


----------



## tankel

Yay for poas! GL spud! :dust:


----------



## SummerBaba

Fab pic cl59! Glad to hear all went well and hope you are feeling more reassured having seen bubba and heard the heartbeat, bet that was amazing :)

Its now a month today since my miscarriage, no sign of AF as yet but have had the crampy feeling as if its about to show. My cycles were all over the place before I had the miscarriage, varying from 28 days-over 30 with no AF some months. So who knows when it will appear, anyone have any idea roughly when cycles return to normal after a loss?


----------



## tankel

I think that a mc (as well as a birth) is like a reset button for your cycles and they will be different. Mine ended up to be about 6 days shorter than my normal cycle; but to be fair, I varied about 3 days anyway.


----------



## indhira2

So happy for you CL59! Beautiful picture and I'm sure the heartbeat was amazing to hear :)

Spudtastic, cant blame you for wanting to POAS. i think I've become a POAS Addict!!!! LOL. Excited to see your sticks this weekend!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations on the fabulous scan cl59! & good luck to you spud, I'm hoping for good news soon! 

Nothing to report here. Still on the pill just hoping time goes quick so we can try again.


----------



## tankel

has it helped stop your bleeding? I can't remember when exactly you started up.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies - I woke up this morning with no stomach twinges so I'm just going to stop symptom spotting and very calmly wait for testing time (manic laughter follows).

Summerbabe - I didn't ovulate last cycle and af arrived 4w4d which was a little early for me. the general consensus seems to be that af could do anything after a miscarriage. It's hard I know because I just wanted af to arrive so I could try again.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

tankel said:


> has it helped stop your bleeding? I can't remember when exactly you started up.

I started bleeding Jan 21st. After two days on the pill it finally stopped. I have gotten the dr to agree that I can stop taking it after only one pack (originally she said 2 packs would be best). So I'm glad for that and I'm hoping I'll conceive quickly like last time. Only with a better outcome, of course! I still continue to follow you ladies and I'm routing for those BFPs just waiting till I get to join you all with symptom spotting, long tww, and poas lol oh the joys of ttc :)


----------



## tankel

One pack is no time at all! It's great it stopped your bleeding.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - that's great news that you only need to take one pack  then roll on:sex::sex::sex:


----------



## cl59

Summerbabe - I have also heard that a mc can change your cycles so guess it's just a wait and see (hard I know!). I didn't have af after my cm because we didn't wait and I was super lucky to get my bfp, but I definitely noticed a difference in my body around ovulation (compared to O time before the mc) so I'm sure that there are hormonal changes. Hoping af comes soon for you so you can get back to ttc :)

Hopeful - after all that it's great that the bleeding stopped after only a couple of pills. Glad for you that it's only one pack then you can try again. Sending you good vibes!


----------



## cl59

How is everyone doing? I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning - exciting!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi cl59. That's very exciting 

11dpo for me and got a bfn today. I feel the aches thwithhat precede the arrival of af. She's due Friday. I hope she arrives on time so I can give next cycle a try.


----------



## SummerBaba

How exciting cl59, so pleased all is going well!&#9786;&#65039;

Still no sign of AF here, am very bloated at the mo tho...went to a wedding at the weekend and got asked if I was expecting my second&#55357;&#56852;that was not an easy question to deal with. I am a skinny minnie so the bloated tummy does stick out somewhat, am assuming it's AF on it's way as it been 5 weeks since the miscarriage and since bleeding stopped. My cycles are probably all over the place at the moment bec of MC. 

Hope everyone is well, bring on the spring, lighter evenings and some sun!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AngelOb

No AF yet, 4 days late right now and no sign of the witch or bfp I feel like I'm in limbo right now I'm never late but the mc had to have messed with my cycles


----------



## tankel

Nothing to report here. Just waiting for testing time.


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi all i just had a MC - how long did you bleed for and how long befor you tryed agen


----------



## tankel

traceyAndLee said:


> hi all i just had a MC - how long did you bleed for and how long befor you tryed agen

:hugs: Sorry for your loss. 
I bleed for about 10 days not including pre-MC spotting. We started trying about a week after the bleeding stopped, before the first af. No sticky bean that cycle. I am on my 1st real cycle since my MC and still TTC.


----------



## indhira2

hi Tracey, so sorry for your loss :/

I bled for about 2 weeks and was ready to start trying as soon as bleeding stopped. Some doctors say to wait a cycle, mine said get back on whenever you are emotionally and physically ready so I'm now on my 2nd cycle officially ttc ^.^


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi Ladies. Yesterday morning I took tablets to induce miscarriage after the sack stopped developing at 5-6 weeks. They worked very quickly emptying me out, and by yesterday evening it'd started to slow down. Today I've just had on a typical thin pad you'd use for a period and there's not much on it at all, had it on for 10 hours. The experience wasn't bad at all, and compared to how I've felt over the last few weeks I feel so good today. I know they said to start having sex when your bleeding has stopped, does that mean at any time? The nurse said I'd bleed for up to a week so I'm unsure whether I should try not have sex until the full week is up, even if I do stop bleeding as it really is tailing off already.

Hope nobody minds me posting, I feel so lost on the forum atm, unsure where I should be posting.


----------



## tankel

You are in good hands here, Natasha2605. I waited for a week after my bleeding had stopped because my cervix still felt open and I didn't want to risk getting an infection but I have heard of a ton of ladies having sex before their bleeding had completely stopped. The import thing is to keep an eye down there for signs that something is wrong (ie infection) regardless of when you decide to dtd again. If the nurse told you you can start dtd after your bleeding had stopped, I suppose that meant whenever it has stopped completely regardless of the amount of days that have passed. I assume she was warning you in case your bleeding lasted a little while so you didn't get too anxious. Also, I don't know if this will be true for you, but I did stop and start bleeding on and off for a few days.


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you, I'm worried about having sex too quick as I've heard it can start and stop and I wanted to wait until I was sure it'd stopped. But we've not had sex in about four weeks so I am a little needy. I don't want to have sex and end up with some sort of infection. This is all such a minefield.


----------



## tankel

Well there is always other routes you can go :blush: 

But if you are going to go for it soon, I would make sure that everything is clean (and by everything, I mean the thing) :haha: From what I understand, its not really about the bleeding, but more about the cervix. So if you don't mind getting your hands a little dirty, you could check your cp and see if it feels open. If not, I would say go for it :thumbup:


----------



## SummerBaba

Hello Natasha & Tracey, am so sorry for your losses, it's a sad time and wish you both lots of healing dust your way&#55357;&#56476;

I spoke too soon and AF has just got me this afternoon, a mixture of relief but also anxiety as it brings back memories of MC as it has not started like a normal AF. At least it means my body is getting back on track and the opportunity to expel anything that may have been left. 

Be kind to yourselves girliesxx &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## tankel

SummerBaba: My first AF after MC was horrific with tons of blood everywhere. I had to go but adult dippers to catch it all :haha: I think it is probably your body getting back to normal. Sorry that the witch has come but its good that your body is clearing out all the old and getting ready for the new!


----------



## SummerBaba

Thanks Tankel, goodness your first AF sounds horrific, fingers crossed mine does not become like that. Its painful more so than a norm AF but bearable, just the flow is full on straightaway, normally my AF flow is a slow move into steady flow so it caught me by surprise and a quick dash to the shops! :)

Bring on positive vibes for next cycle :)


----------



## tankel

It is funny how much a mc can change your body. We have to relearn what our normal is.


----------



## cl59

Natasha and Tracey I'm very sorry for your losses. I know it's a really tough time but this forum is a great place and this is a lovely supportive group of ladies. Here for you.

Everyone is different about when to start having sex/ttc again so I agree just take it at your own pace and be vigilant about signs of infection. My mc I bled for just over a week and had sex pretty much as soon as the bleeding stopped. I was very lucky to get my bfp during that fist cycle so it can happen, but everyone is ready at different times.

Summerbaba - sorry to hear you are having a tough first af. Sending you big hugs and lots of good vibes for your next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Im so glad I was able to read about everyone's first AF. I just got mine and there's so much blood! I'm relieved that things are getting back to normal but this is not at all what I was prepared for. At least I know it's normal.


----------



## jaspie

I just got mine on Sunday too hopeful one! Lots of blood too and painful for the first couple of days but better now cd4. Very glad this horrible period (excuse the pun :haha:) of our lives is over and here's to the future and rainbows for all!


----------



## SummerBaba

Hiya Hopeful One & Jaspie, looks like the right time for our first AF's, not nice but at least we know our bodies are getting back on track and having a 'clear out'. Mine arrived 4wks and 5 days later, relieved in a way as they say can take anything up to 8 weeks to appear. 

Bring on a new month and positive cycle for us girlies :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello all
got my bloods take now at 14 hcg - got to take a test in 10 day so hoping its a bfn the only time in my life i what to see a bfn - then back on to ttc :) xx


----------



## tankel

I took a few weeks for me to get a :bfn: Hope you get yours super quick so you can get back to baby-making :winkwink:


----------



## indhira2

Sorry to hear AF arrived in full force for some of ya ladies :/ My first AF after miscarriage was pretty uneventful, but the 2nd one? Holy crap it was horrible. I think it was actually worse than the miscarriage itself! So when I didnt get my BFP last month I actually felt okay about it, figured my body still needed time to sort itself out. 

Now, if AF shows up in April I wont be as understanding LOL.


----------



## tankel

indhira2 said:


> Sorry to hear AF arrived in full force for some of ya ladies :/ My first AF after miscarriage was pretty uneventful, but the 2nd one? Holy crap it was horrible. I think it was actually worse than the miscarriage itself! So when I didnt get my BFP last month I actually felt okay about it, figured my body still needed time to sort itself out.
> 
> Now, if AF shows up in April I wont be as understanding LOL.

What CD are you so I can root for you? I am in the TWW, but if AF shows, I'm curious to see if it is worse than the first. I know a lot of ladies say that their second or third AF after an MC can be worse that the previous ones. Mine started out really heavy but tapered off really quick so I wonder if I have a crazy AF in my future.


----------



## indhira2

Tankel, today is CD 20. My FF app said I should have ov'd on Friday the 20th but then I've had EWCM since Tuesday the 24th so i dont know if it's post ov CM or if I ov'd late :/

All i know is AF is due between the 4th and the 7th lol.


----------



## tankel

I had ewcm for nearly a full week. I just picked the day where it seemed like i had the most and called it my o day.


----------



## indhira2

I've just been seducing hubby so as to bd at least every other day! LOL. regardless of when I ov'd i'll know we gave it our best. 

I'm so anxious for April !!!!! I want to hibernate until testing time lol.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

indhira2 said:


> I've just been seducing hubby so as to bd at least every other day! LOL. regardless of when I ov'd i'll know we gave it our best.
> 
> I'm so anxious for April !!!!! I want to hibernate until testing time lol.

That's exactly how I got pregnant. I O anywhere from day 12 to day 16 so I figure that's the safe way to go :) best of luck!


----------



## tankel

lol I've been doing the same. We for sure gave it our best shot this cycle.


----------



## caz_hills

Wow I started this post back when id had my miscarriage and it's still going strong :)

Still no BFP for me..... Four months (or is it 5) of trying now. Really hoping this month is our big special one x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

caz_hills said:


> Wow I started this post back when id had my miscarriage and it's still going strong :)
> 
> Still no BFP for me..... Four months (or is it 5) of trying now. Really hoping this month is our big special one x

Fingers crossed for you! It'll happen. :) you can't rush perfection lol That's much easier said than done. Believe me, I know!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Fingers crossed this is the month for all of us. Since learning my baby had died it's been four months and This will be the second cycle trying.
cd13 for me. O for me is usually cd18 to 21.


----------



## tankel

2nd cycle really trying for me too. Come on :bfp:s

Hopeful, are you almost done with that pack? Are you going to start TTC soon?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yes I'm off the pills and ttc this month. I haven't been tracking bbt this cycle but I have had ewcm and ovulation pain (earlier than normal for me but trying to roll with it) so I think I'm 2dpo. AF is due around April 19th ish but it's hard to tell because of all the craziness.


----------



## Spudtastic

Tankel - I've just been rereading this page. You must be testing soon.......

Ive just been thinking today how hard the mmc really hit me. I cry every day over my lost girl Who I never even met. I've been thinking about going to see a cousellor. Did anybody go to see a counsellor and did it help?


----------



## SweetV

I did not go and see a councillor but I did speak with one over the phone a few times after my loss last January. What helped me the most was another mother that lost her baby for the same reason around the same time. Even though her loss was 10 years ago she was able to talk me through some of my grief. Listening to her story and how far she had come was really helpful.


----------



## AngelOb

I was going to make an appointment to talk to someone, I felt a little lost. I know that this new pregnancy isn't going to replace the one that I lost but I also know that I feel better right now.


----------



## SummerBaba

Hello lovelies, 

Was quiet over Easter on here and wondered how you were all getting on&#9786;&#65039;

After my mc in Feb I had a close friend to talk things through with, they had experienced miscarriage and it felt good to chat to someone who could relate to what I was going through. 
I have found that mc is a hidden trauma that often goes unspoken, I have spoken about my mc to only a few women, only to discover that they too have been through the loss of a baby.

A friend sent me this link:
https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6957816

I am in my second cycle trying but not protecting, going in with the mindset that what will be, will be&#128156;


----------



## tankel

Not testing spud. I got AF on Sunday, BOOOO! 

I did not see anyone, but like others have said, I talked to women who have had MCs and felt much better. Some days are harder than others. When AF came this cycle, I was almost as upset as I was when having the MC; but the dh just held me and coddled me and now things are feeling up again.

Speaking of which: 
1st af since Mc=short with one day of heavy bleeding
2nd AF since MC= Crazy bleeding lasting for days :shock:

Hopefully now my body has clear everything out and I can catch a stick eggy!:happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm going crazy! Why I decided it would be a good idea to NOT track my bbt this cycle is beyond me! I had ewcm & O pain very early for me on CD9 which lasted two days and just assumed that I had ovulated. Today I'm having it again. I officially have no idea what my body is doing. I give up for this cycle. I'll have to start tracking my bbt again after AF.


----------



## tankel

Oh no. that is exactly why I cant have laid-back cycles like some people.


----------

